# punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

I get asked questions about 1.8T swaps every day, and most of the time, my answers get lost to decaying PMs. I thought it would be best to start a thread as a repository for 1.8T-swap-specific information.
If you have a specific question about this swap, please post it here. If you have a general question about this swap, please try to do your own research beforehand, because if you're stumped at "how do I put that motor in my car," then chances are I can't help you.
I don't want to volunteer other people as question-answerers, so I'll just say this: anyone else who likes to share their expertise, please feel free to correct me when I'm wrong, or jump in to add any info you feel is pertinent.
I'll be editing this thread pretty frequently to log PM conversations and emails. Moderators, I'd think at some point this thread may warrant a sticky status, but of course right now, it ain't there yet. Sound fair?








*List of Helpful Links*
*Blown Wide Open*'s mk3-related 1.8T swap info thread.
*VR6GTI'00'*'s mk2 1.8T swap chronicle.
*punkassjim*'s mk3 1.8T swap chronicle.
Very good thread about detailed wiring information.
A pretty good debate over different flavors of standalone engine management
Another good thread about standalone engine management
Stealth Racing's mk3 1.8T swap website.
Andy Gajewski's mk2 1.8T FAQ website.
GTIworld's mk2 1.8T swap website.

EDIT: The most common question I get asked is the least specific:
"Can you give me a rundown on everything i need? That would help a lot."
The answer is this: take a look at everything involved. What's attached to an engine? All of the following items (and more) will need to be considered when you do a motor swap. When you change one thing, you need to make yourself fully aware of whether or not there will be consequences that arise from that change. Sometimes a "simple" change can begin a whole domino effect of changes, and that change ends up losing you time, rather than saving it.
• fuel lines
• coolant lines, expansion tank and radiator
• AC compressor and lines to condenser and heater core
• evaporative emissions components (charcoal cannister, leak detection pump)
• ECU, coilpacks, engine wiring harness and all sensors
• throttle body (drive-by-wire or drive-by-cable)
• transmission, shifter, clutch and clutch cable (or hydraulic lines and master/slave cylinders)
• motor and tranny mounts/brackets


_Modified by punkassjim at 11:42 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

A fine idea, as I've found real information about this swap to be in short supply.


----------



## Frenchguy (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Bump for a cool thread.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (Frenchguy)*

i have a little question.. havent really looked at it much on my car but anyone that has done a 1.8t in a corrado using stock radiator, how did you run the coolant lines. like out of rad into front of block then out of side of head back into the rad, where did you put the heater core lines and oil cooler lines too. another part of this is if someone knows what goes to the side of the termostat on the front of the block... there is a hole there but no bolt holes to bolt anything onto or over it. one last thing. if anyyyone has the oil filter housing that goes on the front of the block pleaaasseee sell it to me.. this things gotta be runnin in like 3 weeks and i have no oil pressure to see if it even starts up.
theres the start to the thread


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (yellerrado)*

i got a question for u what is your mk2 running quarter mile with the 18t in it? its not really a tech question just a general question that i cant find an answer to. im debating a 1.8 or a vr at the moment for my new project car?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (BCeurotrash)*

I'll add a couple - 
1.Can anybody say for certain whether the ABS and Airbag systems can be turned off by recoding the ECU, so it's not looking for the signal from those controllers? And if so, is this an across-the-board deal, or only for the CAN-BUS cars?
2. Anybody know what year the CAN-BUS system came online?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_I'll add a couple - 
1.Can anybody say for certain whether the ABS and Airbag systems can be turned off by recoding the ECU, so it's not looking for the signal from those controllers? And if so, is this an across-the-board deal, or only for the CAN-BUS cars?
2. Anybody know what year the CAN-BUS system came online?

1. On CAN cars the Cluster can be programmed so that it does not turn on the airbag or ABS (and wear indicator) failure LEDs. The failure codes are still present in the system, just not annunciated. (Comfort System too)
2. Bentley says from May 2001


----------



## 961.8tgolf (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

I am putting a 1.8t motor in a 1996 vw golf gl and got a question with putting the abs on to my car that does not have abs. I would like to have the traction control on the car but I am not sure if this is able to be done.i plan on putting in the mk4 dash as well. I got the suspension and wheels and would like to do the 5 lug conversion if its possible. Any help to these topics would be a big help. I just got the motor out of the donor car so hopefully i can get this project going soon. thanks 4 the help


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (961.8tgolf)*

I would like to know this as well. What is the best way to get the ASR/ABS to work on a non-abs car?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (961.8tgolf)*

Sorry I disappeared guys, I headed out of town for the weekend for some fun in the sun









_Quote, originally posted by *yellerrado* »_i have a little question.. havent really looked at it much on my car but anyone that has done a 1.8t in a corrado using stock radiator, how did you run the coolant lines. like out of rad into front of block then out of side of head back into the rad, where did you put the heater core lines and oil cooler lines too. another part of this is if someone knows what goes to the side of the termostat on the front of the block... there is a hole there but no bolt holes to bolt anything onto or over it.

I'm not sure I can answer all of your questions, but here's a bit to help out: on my car, the coolant line from the block goes to the lower connector on the radiator, and that leaves the other line for the upper connector on the rad. Not sure about the heater core lines, oil cooler lines or thermostat housing lines. I never had to mess with that stuff, I just transplanted the motor from one car to the other.

_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_i got a question for u what is your mk2 running quarter mile with the 18t in it? its not really a tech question just a general question that i cant find an answer to. im debating a 1.8 or a vr at the moment for my new project car? 

Not sure who you're asking...yellerado has a corrado, and I've got a mk3. As for me, I haven't put the car on a 1/4-mile track yet. I'll be doing so at Waterfest. Here's hoping I don't blow a boost connector on every run







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_On CAN cars the Cluster can be programmed so that it does not turn on the airbag or ABS (and wear indicator) failure LEDs. The failure codes are still present in the system, just not annunciated. (Comfort System too)

While this is mostly true, it's also good to note that when I tried disabling my ABS/ASR in the CAN Gateway, it wouldn't let me, because the ABS controller was actually connected to the system. So if you haven't swapped in the ABS controller, yes, you can disable it in the CAN-G. But in my situation, I didn't have the option of temporarily disabling it unless I disconnected the controller's plug. Didn't wanna do that.

_Quote, originally posted by *961.8tgolf* »_I am putting a 1.8t motor in a 1996 vw golf gl and got a question with putting the abs on to my car that does not have abs. I would like to have the traction control on the car but I am not sure if this is able to be done.i plan on putting in the mk4 dash as well. I got the suspension and wheels and would like to do the 5 lug conversion if its possible. Any help to these topics would be a big help. I just got the motor out of the donor car so hopefully i can get this project going soon. thanks 4 the help

You'll need to swap in the mk4 complete Master Cylinder/brake booster, as well as the ABS controller. Since you're doing the mk4 dash swap, and hopefully all of your donor stuff is coming from one car, you won't have any problems with wiring not matching up to your components. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
From there, you'll also need to swap in front and rear hubs and spindles with sensors and tone rings. Not sure what you've got budgeted for this project, but this step alone might cost you a pretty penny unless you do some serious homework to get a great price. But yeah, if you're planning on doing 5-lug etc, it sounds like you'll probably be going Plus Suspension like me, and you might be able to get a whole front ABS setup with your Plus Suspension donor if you're lucky.
Just know, though, if you were planning on doing 5-lug conversion with mk4 parts, it's not possible for a bunch of reasons. If you'd like me to elaborate, I will, but only if asked.
I had no problems transplanting the ABS/ASR/EDL controller from the mk4 into my mk3, but my car already had mk3 ABS sensors and tone rings, as well as rear discs. That brought my costs down considerably.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:50 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Thanks alot jim you've cleared up a lot of the questions I had boggling around in my head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But when you say this:

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
_From there, you'll also need to swap in front and rear hubs and spindles with sensors and tone rings._ 
_Modified by punkassjim at 2:50 PM 7-6-2004_

Are you talking about the hubs and spindles from the mk4 or the plus suspension?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (redlineracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlineracing* »_Are you talking about the hubs and spindles from the mk4 or the plus suspension?

I'm talking about mk3 components. The mk4 front spindles won't bolt properly into the mk3 unless you run mismatched coilovers and various other mods. The mk4 rear spindles don't work on the mk3 either, for more extensive reasons. Also, mk4 front rotors have the wrong offset, so you'll need mk3 11.3" rotors if you want to use the mk4 calipers.
So yeah, I'm not sure if non-ABS mk3 spindles have holes for installation of ABS sensors, but it's worth checking out. If the holes are there, you'll probably have to hone them out so the sensors will fit.


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Yeah I dought they will have the holes. Its never that easy.








Thanks again though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (redlineracing)*

I suspect my speedo is reading high. The speedo reads that I'm doing 80 yet I'm following along with normal traffic flow on the highway. RPMs are running about 3600 in 5th gear which is what I would expect for 80. So either the speedo is high or theres alot of fast drivers around here.
I'm not really sure how the speedo sensor works, is it possible wheel size can affect the accuracy? The wreak had 16 inch bbs and I'm running with 15 inch wheels. Thanks


----------



## 92gti420 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (JettaDriverFound)*

hey i want to swap my 8v for a 1.8t in my 92 gti what do i need to do it


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_I suspect my speedo is reading high. The speedo reads that I'm doing 80 yet I'm following along with normal traffic flow on the highway. RPMs are running about 3600 in 5th gear which is what I would expect for 80. So either the speedo is high or theres alot of fast drivers around here.
I'm not really sure how the speedo sensor works, is it possible wheel size can affect the accuracy? The wreak had 16 inch bbs and I'm running with 15 inch wheels. Thanks

It's not the wheel size that matters, so much as the tire circumference. Mk2's and mk3's use a smaller circumference tire than the mk4. But that would only matter if you're using the mk4 cluster...and I forget, are you?
Anyway, with my mk3-sized tires, mk4 vehicle-speed sensor, and mk4 cluster, I'm registering something like 6.5% greater speed than I'm actually using. So if I'm going 100mph, my speedo will likely register about 106. And the odometer tags miles at that increased rate too.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (92gti420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gti420* »_hey i want to swap my 8v for a 1.8t in my 92 gti what do i need to do it

Your car, a 1.8T motor, some duct tape and a whole bunch of zip-ties.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_If you have a specific question about this swap, please post it here. If you have a general question about this swap, please try to do your own research beforehand, because if you're stumped at "how do I put that motor in my car," then chances are I can't help you.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Mk2's and mk3's use a smaller circumference tire than the mk4. But that would only matter if you're using the mk4 cluster...and I forget, are you?


Yea I'm running the MK4 cluster, I thought it was off, I'll have do some timings so I know what the offset is. Thanks Jim... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
It's not the wheel size that matters, so much as the tire circumference. Mk2's and mk3's use a smaller circumference tire than the mk4. But that would only matter if you're using the mk4 cluster...and I forget, are you?
Anyway, with my mk3-sized tires, mk4 vehicle-speed sensor, and mk4 cluster, I'm registering something like 6.5% greater speed than I'm actually using. So if I'm going 100mph, my speedo will likely register about 106. And the odometer tags miles at that increased rate too.

I discovered the speedo error while driving across Nevada on I80. The mile posts didn't line up with my odometer. The bad part is when I hit the 130 mph speed limiter I'm really only going 120.








Here's a spreadsheet to see how your tire size impacts your mkIV speedo. http://www.xmission.com/~hogge...c.xls


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

from another thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *BlackWolfy* »_What would have to be done to swap a TDI into my mk4 Jetta Wolfsburg? Would the ECU have to be changed? What other things would have to be changed?

You'd have to find a wiring harness from a TDI with the exact same year and feature-set as your WE, or you'll have some big problems. And once you have the harness, you'll have to remove your dash, seats, carpeting and everything else so you can remove and transplant in your new wiring harness, since it's all one piece from headlights to taillights. Then you swap your motors and reinstall your complete interior...and various other tasks.

_Quote, originally posted by *BlackWolfy* »_and finally about how much would I be looking at to do this kind of swap?

lots. figure a couple thousand for the motor and wiring et al, then god knows how much for someone to tear down and rebuild your car from ass to elbow.
Swapping a different mk4 motor into your mk4 is *slightly* easier than doing so in a mk3 or earlier, but it's still one serious project. Tearing down and rebuilding your car is not for the faint of heart, and it also requires some heavy-duty research to make sure you're not introducing incompatible components. For example, it would really suck if your donor motor's wiring harness required a different revision of the Airbag Control Module. Since your donor more often than not has blown airbags, you can't use that one...and a new one costs...what? Five hundred? A thousand? More? I can't remember, and don't even want to know.


----------



## Dubturbo (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Hi Jim! First of all, congratulations on your swap - a simply fantastic effort! I hope you gain many years of happy driving from it. Now I know you ran the factory EMS (even after reading your entire post, how you did I just don't know!!) but maybe you might have a steer on this. I'm running an AGU code 1.8T in my mk II Golf on a Motec EMS, and one side effect I didn't reckon on was the lack of rev counter! Can you think of any way of getting it working? I've heard of convertors that alter the coil pack signal to make it compatible with an earlier coil-run tacho like mine, surely the coil packs are still producing that signal even though I've got a different EMS in?! Any input you'd have I'd be much obliged!


----------



## white2.0Mk4 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Jim, i have a question, im doing a 2.0 > 1.8T swap in my mk4 golf, the donor engine came form a jetta, i can get the wiring harness from it. (its cut in a few places but can be fixed) should/could i use it, or get one from a golf (and pay alot). Btw my golf was bone stock even roll up windows so idont have much in factory options.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (white2.0Mk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-DOHC-16V* »_I'm running an AGU code 1.8T in my mk II Golf on a Motec EMS, and one side effect I didn't reckon on was the lack of rev counter! Can you think of any way of getting it working? I've heard of convertors that alter the coil pack signal to make it compatible with an earlier coil-run tacho like mine, surely the coil packs are still producing that signal even though I've got a different EMS in?! Any input you'd have I'd be much obliged! 

what year is your mk2? I'm not sure how the mk2 tach will mate to a signal from the coilpacks...but I'm sure it's do-able. Any advice from JettaDriverFound or gimmeAdub? I'm not sure I can answer this one, since I've never seen or heard exact details regarding this "converter" I've heard so much about. There may be a link in the mk3 1.8T FAQ I've put in the first post above.
EDIT: I think I found it:
http://www.futrellautowerks.co...2.htm

_Quote »_*1.8T and 2.0L Tach Converter Module $150.*
Converts tach signal to work properly with pre-OBD 2 clusters (95 and older cars receiving 1.8T or 2.0L swaps)

...but I'm not entirely sure that'll work with SDS.

_Quote, originally posted by *white2.0Mk4* »_Jim, i have a question, im doing a 2.0 > 1.8T swap in my mk4 golf, the donor engine came form a jetta, i can get the wiring harness from it. (its cut in a few places but can be fixed) should/could i use it, or get one from a golf (and pay alot). Btw my golf was bone stock even roll up windows so idont have much in factory options.

Since you're putting a mk4 harness into a mk4 vehicle, I really would not want any extraneous splices anywhere in the harness if it were me. Trusting the integrity of a few solder connections in my car's harness is something I'll have to live with. Trusting dozens, scores...maybe even a hundred? No, I don't think I'd be terribly confident in the car's longevity, or my safety.
You said in PM that the harness is free if you want it, so TAKE IT. But I'd keep it only as a source for extra parts, etc. Then I'd keep my eyes peeled for a harness for the Golf. I don't know about you, but I care to have my rear windshield wiper working, since the Golf's rear window attracts all filth known to man. And I kid you not when I say that running my own wiring and tubing for the rear wiper and washer...SUCKED. Not only that, but a Jetta harness might be longer or shorter than you need, since it takes some interesting turns to get around the rear deck and into the trunk.
If it takes another $200 and a few weeks of patience to get an intact Golf harness from a junkyard (with your feature set), then I say try to do that.


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:19 AM 7-11-2004_


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Jim I would like to thank you & vr6mrp00 for all your info on the vortex. Anyways I've installed a 2001 jetta 1.8t engine & tranny in my 1990 Corrado. All my wiring is run car starts my problem is the following where do I put the water resevoir for the cooling system. If I put it where it came on jetta area will be over cluttered. Stock area on corrado is far. Is it safe to run some hoses & put resv. in stock corrado location running hoses that far doesn't feel safe to me what do you think? Another question is regarding my power windows, I cant get them to work off the jetta wiring due to fact that I need drivers door window regulator for the CAN BUS,whatever that is. I know that I cant splice into them & I sold all the doors with complete wiring







I got 4 relays to wire my windows but I've never wired relays in my life & don't want to mess it up. Power door locks I'm going to have to install an alarm with door lock actuators to unlock & lock car keyless. I wish I could get my VW key buttons to unlock & lock. Maybe you found a way if so let me know PLEEEAAASSSEEE! Again thank you for all & any help you give. By the way between you & vr6mrpoo were the ones who encouraged me to do this instead of putting my 3rd stock engine in my car. I'm going to have fun installing 2001 jetta dash on my corrado next week, see if I borrow my freinds digital cam. to post some pics if I figure it out . THANK YOU





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8tcorradog60)*

meant vr6gti00














sorry its late I need to sleep,been working on car all day


----------



## Dubturbo (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
what year is your mk2? I'm not sure how the mk2 tach will mate to a signal from the coilpacks...but I'm sure it's do-able. Any advice from JettaDriverFound or gimmeAdub? I'm not sure I can answer this one, since I've never seen or heard exact details regarding this "converter" I've heard so much about. There may be a link in the mk3 1.8T FAQ I've put in the first post above.

The car's a 1988 model (originally a carb engine so there's pretty much no original electrics to fall back on!) with the two plug type cluster. There isn't much details to be had on that convertor alright, but from a basic electronic point of view (unfortunately my electronics are very basic - that's why I went standalone!







) even though the coil packs are receiving their instructions from a standalone system as opposed to the usual OE Bosch setup, theoretically at least they should still produce a tacho signal? In which case once a feed is tapped and altered it _should_ (theory is great isn't it??!!) give the tacho a signal it can understand?


_Modified by VW-DOHC-16V at 7:37 AM 7-11-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8tcorradog60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradog60* »_I've installed a 2001 jetta 1.8t engine & tranny in my 1990 Corrado. All my wiring is run car starts my problem is the following where do I put the water resevoir for the cooling system. If I put it where it came on jetta area will be over cluttered. Stock area on corrado is far. Is it safe to run some hoses & put resv. in stock corrado location running hoses that far doesn't feel safe to me what do you think?

I'd try to put it in the Jetta's stock location. What makes it so cluttered over there? Your airbox isn't over there anymore, is it? What else is there? Anyway, I've got a home-made bracket holding my coolant bottle:








...as does Louis...








right-click and copy this link. Then paste it into a new window. This is a picture of bengone1's reservoir bracket, like the one he made for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It bolts to two stock studs on the strut tower...in the mk3. Not sure if the Corrado has those.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradog60* »_Another question is regarding my power windows, I cant get them to work off the jetta wiring due to fact that I need drivers door window regulator for the CAN BUS,whatever that is. I know that I cant splice into them & I sold all the doors with complete wiring







I got 4 relays to wire my windows but I've never wired relays in my life & don't want to mess it up.

you probably didn't want to go through the hassle of Corrado/mk4 hybrid window regulators anyway. I seriously hand-built 8 of them to get them as reliable as they are today. Anyway, did your Corrado have power windows? Can you get your hands on a set of Corrado power window regulators and a wiring harness for them? From what I hear, it wouldn't be too terribly hard to somehow modify the older power window wiring harness so that it gets its power off the mk4 fuseblock and relay panel. But that'll take a whole lotta research on your part. Be prepared.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradog60* »_Power door locks I'm going to have to install an alarm with door lock actuators to unlock & lock car keyless. I wish I could get my VW key buttons to unlock & lock. Maybe you found a way if so let me know PLEEEAAASSSEEE!

I did. But it required the mk4 door harnesses, lock mechanisms AND power window motors. That's one of the reasons I was so adamant on building the hybrid window regulators. The mk4 comfort system (locks, windows, sunroof, etc) uses control modules at each door. The door control module is inside the power window motor.
So if you want your switchblade keyless entry buttons to work, you're going to have to swap in the mk4 lock mechanisms (not easy at all, since I believe the Corrado uses a different latch mount, outside the door's sheet-metal), and you'll have to mount the mk4 power window motors in your doors EVEN IF you end up using Corrado power windows. Extra weight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Granted, this is only what I know based on my own experience and my limited knowledge of the Corrado. You may find better results with your Bentley, your car in front of you to test things on, and your own ingenuity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But be well aware, getting the locking, windows etc to work...that'll draw out your timeline considerably.


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:44 AM 7-11-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (VW-DOHC-16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-DOHC-16V* »_The car's a 1988 model (originally a carb engine so there's pretty much no original electrics to fall back on!) with the two plug type cluster. There isn't much details to be had on that convertor alright, but from a basic electronic point of view (unfortunately my electronics are very basic - that's why I went standalone!







) even though the coil packs are receiving their instructions from a standalone system as opposed to the usual OE Bosch setup, theoretically at least they should still produce a tacho signal? In which case once a feed is tapped and altered it _should_ (theory is great isn't it??!!) give the tacho a signal it can understand?

I think it sounds logical...in fact, you've got a great way of finding outfor sure! *Call up Futrell Autoworks and ask!* They seem to be pretty helpful, and I'm sure they'd know if the tach signal from SDS would be compatible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let us know what you find out.


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Reason I say its cluttered is becuase I am using 2001 jetta Condenser A/C lines Complete a/c box under dash. So with those lines running the way they do it looks cluttered I have it there now thrown in place with some b/s brackets zip tied to see how it looks & works. It works good but looks ugly! I've been at this since late December. That resevoir & brake lines to M/C are last things to do under hood everything else is bolted up & ready to go. Then I jump into the dash, p.win., door lock, & gas tank lid motor.My car did come with p.windows I have the wiring wired to my fuse box but p.win comp. wouldn't let windows work.So I bought 4 relays to wire my windows but can't find a wiring diagram, do you think you can help or point me out in direction to get help. I'm a plumber by trade I do work on my car weekends & some nights. I really want car running by my B-day in Aug. so I'm working hard to get it on the street. Again your & Louis's help has been immeaserable . Thank you again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8tcorradog60)*

to clean up the AC lines in my car, I used my mk3 lines and took them someplace to the mk4 ends grafted on them. Cost me $40 total to get them done, and they hug the frame rail, since they're designed to be there. Perhaps you could do something similar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The wiring for the power windows should be in the Bentley manual for the Corrado. I haven't got one of those.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8tcorradog60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradog60* »_... I have the wiring wired to my fuse box but p.win comp. wouldn't let windows work.So I bought 4 relays to wire my windows but can't find a wiring diagram, do you think you can help or point me out in direction to get help. ... 

Thanks.
What is p.win comp. ? Pinch protection? There are no relays in the e-window setup. The switches control the motor direction, there's no auto up or down. All you should need for your corrado windows is a fused, ignition switched power source and good ground.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (VR6GTI'00')*

yeah, I was wondering that too. There is no power window computer in the mk3, so I'd be really surprised if the Corrado had one. Should be just a wiring harness with several connections for power, ground, illumination, and possibly alarm tie-in.


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

It has some sort of box on wiring harness that it only allows you to bring one window down at a time, and up one at a time. Also with original wiring you would press window switch down once on each switch window will go down automatically on both doors. Another thing I also believe it has something to do when you lock corrado doors with keys and windows are down they will go up when you lock the car with the keys. So I dont need relays to make windows work, I understand all those things are not going to be availble this way but will my windows go up and down? I am going to try it and see what happens & I'll post my results. I was thinking of doing that but didnt really want to take car apart again but OH WELL gotta do what I gotta do. Thanks again you guys are a wealth of knowledge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8tcorradog60)*

The last part was about a/c







just to clear it up. thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8tcorradog60)*

I *strongly* urge you to *not* mess with wiring ideas for your power windows until you are able to consult a wiring diagram and find out what wire is what.
If you don't have a Bentley manual for the Corrado, I suggest you go to the Corrado forum and ask people in there to help with a scan of the power window diagram, and if you can't make heads or tails of it, ask them to help you. 
There may even be a way to retain the key-rollup feature. Lukedwag has apparently wired his mk3 central locking system into the mk4 fuseblock. If the windows can be wired in too, I'd take the logical leap and guess it's possible to wire up the convenience-close.
I'm curious, do you have a sunroof?


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Yes I do have sunroof but that is going wired seperatly like it was origanily. Just going to run a fused wire to the existing wires running down drivers side pillar. Anyways about the windows, I have Bentley for Corrado and I wired it according to the schematics but didn't work thats why I just wanted to wire them up using a few relays I thought they would be needed, but according to what luois said they are not needed. Just waiting for rain to stop to get out there & try it. I'm going to try it with small fuse maybe 5 or 10 to see how it works if it blows fuses or goes up & down slow I am going to need to run relays am I correct on this.If Need to wire the relays that would be one relay for every window up in my case two, & two relays for down. I'm getting ahead of myself let me do what I said at first then if it comes to that. Thanks


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

ok theres a couplethings i'm gonna have to figure out how to do on mine...
1) hook up stock tack to standalone. 
2) hook up stock spedo to 02a.


----------



## 1.8tcorradog60 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

All you need is a corrado G60 speedo cable & your done with that.


----------



## 961.8tgolf (Jul 6, 2004)

*motor mounts needed?*

i am starting the 18.t swap into my 1996 golf gl i was wondering what motor mounts i will have to use to bolt the 18.t motor in?any body have an idea of the axle shafts i will need or the combination of parts for them? thanks for the help guys


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: motor mounts needed? (961.8tgolf)*

read the threads I've linked at the top of this page.
For a mk3 1.8T, you'll need mk3 rear motor mount and mk3 front motor mount (I'm using 2.0 motor mounts and they bolted up just fine). The tranny mount and driveshafts you use will be dependent upon which tranny you use, and whether or not you'll be using the mk3 VR6 Plus Suspension to widen your track. It's not required.


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: motor mounts needed? (punkassjim)*

My question is i want to swap a 1.8t into my 99.5 jetta gls (wich now has a 2.0) will i have to swap out the ecu, also if i do will i need a 1.8t engine from same make/model vehicle as the ecu?
Great thread by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: motor mounts needed? (Rlyeezz2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rlyeezz2* »_My question is i want to swap a 1.8t into my 99.5 jetta gls (wich now has a 2.0) will i have to swap out the ecu, also if i do will i need a 1.8t engine from same make/model vehicle as the ecu?

the answer is here.
it's best to get a Jetta donor if you have a Jetta, since the Golf has different lengths of wiring, and has things like a rear wiper, and dual-chambered headlights, which your car doesn't have.


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: motor mounts needed? (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
the answer is here.
it's best to get a Jetta donor if you have a Jetta, since the Golf has different lengths of wiring, and has things like a rear wiper, and dual-chambered headlights, which your car doesn't have.

Yeah saw that, just wanted to make sure it was the same. Thanks


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, how much did it end up costing?


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

Hey Jim, 
How did you get you o2a front tranny mount to work with the o2j tranny? My friend and I used the same mk3 rear mounts and it seems like the motor is way to far over to the passenger side of the car and were having trouble getting the holes line up. Also, are you using the starter bolts to hold the mount the the tranny?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (redlineracing)*

I'm using a mk3 8v front motor mount bracket with mk3 VR6 starter motor bolts for the manual tranny. Fit perfect. My rear motor mount is also from my old 8v motor.
Cost...I'll have to dig up my figures. Don't feel like it right now. If you're anxious, search through my swap thread, I kept a running tally.


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hey Jim







I just wanted to post up an interesting tid bit I found out this weekend from our friends at HPA... In our quest for AWD, I asked them if every MK4 ECU has the ability to control the Haldex unit... and the answer was "as long as the car is DBW"... I found that _really_ interesting... I figured you would to







hmmmmm... and now for my next act...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

Oh, you KNOW it! Man, that's some great news. Now I'm wondering if the Bentley manual CD for the TT has the wiring all mapped out for the haldex controller. At some point when I'm richer, I'll have to start into that







Thanks for the tip! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Actually, since I just started thinking...you might know: that mk3.5 cabrio they had there...that was syncro, right? As in, it was NOT using a Haldex rear end...right? Because I want either you or me to be the first to get that done in a mk3.


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Maybe its the front crossmember then







Are you using the front crossmember from the 2.0?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (redlineracing)*

yessuh. Try unbolting your crossmember and moving it a bit in the direction you need it to go. I believe it's movable, like the radiator crossmember. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim.. I wanted stop by and check out your ride at waterfest. I spent 3 hours (2-5) in the APR tent getting my car chipped..







very disappointed in the APR chipping experience.. thus far happy with the APR chip though...I probably would have been able to hook up had a river not passed through the APR tent and washed their computer network away. I saw your car in the WF highlights page... very nice.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

crap, I didn't realize you'd be there. Would have been nice to meet up.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

werd on the roddo spedo cable i know just where to get one too. 
as for the tach... ughh. maybe i can figure out a way to hook it to the crank angle sensor?


----------



## elorentz (Jul 21, 2004)

I there , just one question , the immobilizer , I have awp engine , and thats the only thing I'm not sure about . I know the car start and stop after a couple second , I'm not a this point in my project , but I just want to figure out everyting before stating up .


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (elorentz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elorentz* »_I there , just one question , the immobilizer , I have awp engine , and thats the only thing I'm not sure about . I know the car start and stop after a couple second , I'm not a this point in my project , but I just want to figure out everyting before stating up . 

you still haven't asked a question


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (elorentz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elorentz* »_I there , just one question , the immobilizer , I have awp engine , and thats the only thing I'm not sure about . I know the car start and stop after a couple second , I'm not a this point in my project , but I just want to figure out everyting before stating up . 
 
English as a second language? I'm guessing what he wants to know is how to get around the immoblizer.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_English as a second language? I'm guessing what he wants to know is how to get around the immoblizer. 

If you have the original key, ECU and cluster with all the wiring, there's no need to "get around it." If not, I hear Revo has a program that'll defeat the immobilizer. Contact someone at Revo for more info.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

and apr as well... Theres also turns off a bunch of the emmissions **** to make it an easier swap. 
My oil pan doesn't fit my 02a worth a damn! not even close. lol. so i'm not *entirely* sure what to do about it yet... i guess the only main reason to have a rock shield on the transmission is just to prevent anything from jamming up in the bellhousing...
so i need to make something for it i suppose.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_and apr as well... Theres also turns off a bunch of the emmissions **** to make it an easier swap.

I heard that last year before I chipped, and I called APR for details...Jeremy at APR had no idea what I was talking about.







No worries, I'm kinda glad I went the extra mile to have immo and emissions crap. Anti-theft is good, and so is the environment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elorentz (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry for my english , I live in Montreal Canada , If I have every thing , Key, cluster , Ecu, it will start or i'll have to get a Immo code from VW .


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (elorentz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elorentz* »_Sorry for my english , I live in Montreal Canada , If I have every thing , Key, cluster , Ecu, it will start or i'll have to get a Immo code from VW .

you won't need an immobilizer code if everything matches up properly, and you've got the key-reader coil at the ignition switch...and you've got the proper wiring to hook it all up. You just need to make sure you are very thorough. And if you're at all concerned about tripping the immobilizer, maybe you should go a different route and use a Passat/A4 wiring harness from an AEB-code motor.


----------



## elorentz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I already got every thing except the key and ignition switch . Whats the difference whit the passat / a4 harness ?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (elorentz)*

Volkswagen's mk4 platform introduced a new form of anti-theft called the Electronic Immobilizer. The mk4 Jetta/Golf began in '99.5, and even though the B5 Passat and Audi A4 were technically "higher-model" cars, they were designed quite a bit earlier, say around 1995. So early models of the Passat/A4 (from 1996 to 1999) do not have any sort of immobilizer. Also, the wiring for the engine is quite a bit simpler than the mk4 Jetta/Golf, since the mk4's use a one-piece wiring harness from headlights to taillights.


----------



## elorentz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

but will it fit on my awp engine ? or I will need to get passat /a4 ecu and harness , or nothing fit at all and I need to get a passat/a4 engine ? 
I just sent an e-mail to a guy ECU TUNING , he sell Revo produts , I 'll check if he can do something with this and I let you know .
By the way thanks a lot for the info . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elorentz (Jul 21, 2004)

When you buy a Revo program , they can defeat the immobilizer . so this could be my solution .


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I heard that last year before I chipped, and I called APR for details...Jeremy at APR had no idea what I was talking about.







No worries, I'm kinda glad I went the extra mile to have immo and emissions crap. Anti-theft is good, and so is the environment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
You're not gonna get much info about the APR swap program from APR, they're kinda tight-lipped about it. At present it's only available from Futrell Autowerks, and only for AEB motors. All the file does is turn off the rear 02 sensor, and the EVAP system. Makes the swap quite a bit easier, but a downside is this file isn't designed to work with anything larger than a k03 sport. ( You might be able to run something bigger if you wanted to science out the MAF and injector sizing, haven't really heard much feedback on this approach)
Here's a short list of what's available, if you know of something else, speak up...
*APR*: AEB swap program. Only available from Futrell Autowerks, so call Dean F and hassle him about it.
*REVO*: Immobilizer defeat available, can be added to most of REVO's DBW files ( for a small additional fee







). They also have a number of big turbo files available, but nothing for DBC cars. 
*UpSolute*: Has a number of BT programs in development, including files for AEB cars. I got a ride in a (stock turbo) Up-chipped car at the Massive, and I was pretty impressed. Contact Vortexer RippinRalf for more info.
*ATP*: Has a pretty shady reputation, but they have developed a few software files for their stage2/3 and GT28RS kits, some of which could be swap-friendly. I'd recommend you watch your step if you choose ATP, but at least a couple people are reporting excellent results.
*GIAC* Garret offers a couple files for the DBC cars, and the have one file for the K04/AEB combo that works really well. This file will supposedly fuel a big turbo if you play the MAF/injector sizing game. GIAC reportedly does custom programs as well, maybe you'll have better luck than me getting an e-mail reply. I'd also like to know why the K04 deal costs 200.00 more than a standard AEB program.
That's what I've found so far, anybody else?
_Modified by vr6swap at 6:55 PM 7-29-2004_


_Modified by vr6swap at 7:00 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_Yeah, how much did it end up costing?


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_*NEED:*
+$2800: price of my donor 
+$250: price of an airbag to fill the 3-spoke 
-$900: sold the interior out of it 
-$500: sold the motor out of my GTI 
-$200: sold the cabby dash from my GTI 
-$66: sold the old euro switch 
-$115: sold the mk3 keyless entry box 
-$45: sold the DE e-brake boot I had lying around 
-$60: sold the cabby e-brake handle I had in the GTI 
*subtotal, net cost of donor (with sell-offs): $1164*
-------------------------------------------------------------------
+$350: Pirelli P7000 Supersport 205/45WR-16's 
+$270: slotted rotors, SS brake lines, banjo bolts, washers, fog wiring kit
+$89: replacement low beam lamp 
+$150: replacement 1.8T axles
+$20: tires mounted & balanced
+$40: rear rotor races
+$40: custom AC lines
+$300: axle modification
+$103: brake pads
+$60: 5mm spacers & bolts
+$110: EVO intake
+$40: new stock low beam bulbs
*subtotal, needed parts: $1572*
-----------------------------------------------
*FRIV:*
+$40: new mk4 euro switch 
+$405: APR-chipped ECU 
+$375: JDM FMIC and ghetto plumbing 
+$56: IC pipes
+$100: reducers and overpriced t-bolt clamps
+$33: more t-bolt clamps, better priced, local
+$1550: black leather recovered euro OEM mk4 Recaro heated seats 
+$270: headlight leveling motors, rheostat, plug, wiring and cupholder
+$40: Mercedes Sprinter Van fender vent
+$160: cabby mirrors
+$125: votex grille
+$60: 8mm Trak+ hubcentric spacers & bolts
+$145: Omori boost gauge
+$45: NewSouth ColumnPod
+$192: three-gauge panel (oil temp, pressure & volts)
(yes, that's a total of $382 in gauges/mounts alone)
*subtotal, above and beyond: $3596*
GRAND TOTAL: $6332
Plus I still have a warehouse full of parts I need to sell off. The total number will shrink over time.


----------



## WVWLP7V (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

TTT.
Great info.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (WVWLP7V)*

I got into this discussion in another thread so I thought I would dump it into your FAQs Jim.

Question- What downpipe are you running? Full custom or is it meant for mk4's? Got a close up from below by chance? TIA
Answer- The downpipe depends on which 1.8t (which exhaust manifold) you use. If you use a transverse engine a mkIV downpipe 2.5" or less will work. The O2 sensors hit the top of the tunnel so some adjustment of the angle of the sensor fitting is required. If you use a longtitudinal engine you will have to make a downpipe or get one made for the swap by Techtonics (it's in their catalog or you can get it from Futrell).
Question- So if I run a motor from a 01 GTi, then the biggest DP I can fit in a mk2 is 2.5"?? I'd like to see pics how he did the 3" then What size are you running Louis?
Answer- I'm running 2.5" and had to smooth the tunnel just a bit to stop the flexpipe from hitting under torque. A 3" must fit if moneymakin is running one but the flexpipe must be closer to the exhaust manifold or the tunnel has to be clearanced (bent).
Here is a pic of the 2.5" Techtonics mkIV dp installed in my mkII. The view is looking forward over the crossmember and up toward the flange.








This is a pic of the OEM mkIV dp verses the Techtonics 2.5" (top). Note the position of the flexpipe on the Techtonics dp. That is the clearance issue. If the flexpipe were in the same position as the OEM pipe I think the 3.0" would fit no problem.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 11:06 AM 8-19-2004_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hi Jim Just wondering if you may know will a 20V head bolt up to a 2.0L PD desiel block . even if there is a little fab work thanks Bob.G


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_Hi Jim Just wondering if you may know will a 20V head bolt up to a 2.0L PD desiel block . even if there is a little fab work thanks Bob.G

I really don't know, but this is the right forum to ask. Try making a new thread for your question, I'll be someone around here knows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We don't get that block here in the states, do we?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

THX jim just made a new post







Bob.G


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

thanks for all the info, I have a lot of reading todo.
Here is a quick question; I saw a mk3 with mk4 door panels, how much of a direct fit is that really?


_Modified by fluxburn at 7:56 PM 8-25-2004_


----------



## Oriya (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

When you do the engine swap, does it make your life easier to do the dash swap as well, or can you keep the original dash?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Oriya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Here is a quick question; I saw a mk3 with mk4 door panels, how much of a direct fit is that really?

In my case, it wasn't all that hard to do, since I had already custom-fabricated my hybrid window regulators and installed the mk4 locks in my doors, along with all the wiring. But those two things were a REAL pain in the ass. Fitting the door panels themselves...that was just a matter of some seriously careful dremel work, and a whole buch of careful molding with a heat gun.

_Quote, originally posted by *Oriya* »_When you do the engine swap, does it make your life easier to do the dash swap as well, or can you keep the original dash?

it's all about what you consider "easier." Doing the dash swap and all that is not exactly what I would call easy. But it was the best path to my goals. Your best bet is to decide on what you want, first, then decide on what's the best course of action to achieve your goals.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

step it up, step it up, it's alright


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

you told me there a fitment with the rear motor mount ...is there a fitment issue b/c the pancake pipe is blocking or is there another issue ...????


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

Dr. Punkass...
I've just clocked 5K on my new 1.8T swap and find that I'm down a quart of oil. It didn't leak out and I didn't see any burning (blue smoke) , car runs great... wondering if you've observed the same symptoms. I'm surprised to see that much burning on an engine with 30K on it. Thanks Greg


----------



## 96golfgl1.8t (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

hi jim loved seeing your car at h2o car show in oc. i was parked next to you with the green golf. i did the 1.8t swap in 2 months just so i could go to the show. it was a wiring mess at the show but i am starting to get all of it cleaned up. thanks for all your help and your thread on vortex it was alot of help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (96golfgl1.8t)*

Looks like you are definitely going the right direction. Ive had mine for quite some time now and still am trying to clean it up. I was the red 4dr that moved up next to Jim's with the blinged standalone 1.8t


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (VR6GTI'00')*

Ok jim here it is, im 2 weeks away from having my donor car ( an mk4 1.8t jetta ) I will only have the car for a few days so time and prep is a must. anyways u asked me what i wanted to work from the mk4, well basically i would like to merge the 1.8t into the existing mk3, eg existing mk3 dash and such, i do plan on goin with the cable shift and o2j and stuff, enough with my mindless rambling, .... questions, and confirmations 
Immobilizer= matching ecu plus key plus cluster right , imshure i can fab the cluster in the dash but will this go into a mk3 column or would it be easier to do the mk4 column swap also can i just use the mk3 wiper harness with the mk4 switch ?
Fuse block-- similar to a ce2 unit meaning will i be able to run existing mk3 stuff such as radio, sunroof and such off the mk4 fuse box with ease ??
In another post u mentioned that u would splice the wires to the mk3 harness if u were doing this as a business, any diagrams or a place to look ??? or at least point me in the right direction...
and as far as axle flanges... can i use the flanges of a 02a ? and g60 axles








the swap will be goin into a mk3 2.0 94 jetta, am i swapping the mk4 cooling system as well eg radiator etc and will the mk3 light/cooling harness work with this, 
i have no need for abs so i can eliminate this.
I admire the work and dedication u have put into your car that is why i come to u ( a little arse kissing doesn't hurt )
and last but not least, i have full reign over this jetta, what ever i want is mine for frizze ( don't ask ) soo maybe a good parts list will help my journey







tia and a beer for u in cold cold ny











_Modified by pineapplegti at 5:37 PM 11-25-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (pineapplegti)*

If you have a right to anything you want off the car, I say take everything that looks expensive, and if you don't need it, sell it to recoup some money.
Your best bet is to forget about the immobilizer unless your heart is set on using the new-style cluster. I'd just get some Revo software to defeat the immo, and just use the ECU/engine portion of the wiring harness with the mk3 fusebox, and figure out how to wire up the tach and speedo from there. The wiring information in that other thread you posted in will be very useful for that.
As for axles flanges, you'll need to get some 02J-specific 100 mm stubs. Can't recall the part number right now, but it's in this thread somewhere. And if not, it's definitely in the three major links I've provided in the first post. Anyway, with the 100 mm stubs, you can use your stock axles (the ones that came with the 02O). If you want stronger junk, call up http://www.driveshaftshop.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplegti* »_the swap will be goin into a mk3 2.0 94 jetta, am i swapping the mk4 cooling system as well eg radiator etc and will the mk3 light/cooling harness work with this, 
i have no need for abs so i can eliminate this.

If your car currently has ABS, I suggest you keep it. If you want to eliminate it, you should really do the research on how to do it properly. Because if you just let it sit there dormant, your brake proportioning from front to rear will be off...enough so that it could cause unpredictable behavior in emergency-braking situations (ie when you most need it to be predictable).
Your best bet is to leave all wiring at the front of the car (except the engine itself) completely alone. You don't want to mess with the mk4's other wiring harnesses, they'll only add unnecessary headaches with absolutely no gain.
Also, you have no choice but to use the mk3's original radiator. The mk4 radiator is too tall and won't fit under the mk3 rad support. I tried. The ideal solution (and I say you should seriously consider doing this) is to get ahold of a mk3 VR6 radiator, because it's got the inlet and outlet on the proper side. That way, custom radiator hoses won't be a major pain. Shoot, the mk4 radiator hoses might even work without modification.
It sounds to me like your swap could go very, very easily. As long as the wiring for the ECU-into-fuseblock goes smoothly, and the tach/speedo work, you're kinda home free.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Oh yeah, and if the dash is un-scratched, be sure to nab that, so you can send it over to your good buddy Jim for all his help on the swap.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

your info is great jimm, my car has no abs right now ,vr radiator, i can use the vr master cylinder for the clutch right ?? any way of gettin around the dbw with the reg vw computer ?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (pineapplegti)*

I believe the mk3 VR6 clutch MC can be used, but I don't know for sure if the mk3 hydraulic line from MC to SC will have the right fittings. But it's worth trying.
As for eliminating DBW, your options are semi-limited. You could get the AWD/AWW/AWP motor (whichever one, doesn't matter) and use an AEB wiring harness and ECU from a Passat or Audi A4...or you could take a look in the 1.8T forum for folks who have done DBW-to-DBC swaps. Problem is, I think all I've seen were standalone. I'm not sure the DBW ecu's will work properly with a cable throttle.
However, I believe the ECU wiring harness that comes with the motor could easily be wired up to a DBW gas pedal installed in place of the mk3 gas pedal. It'd take a little work, but I personally would just put in the extra work to make the DBW work.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

sounds good, cant wait to jump into this







punkassjimm should write a book


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (vr6swap)*


_Quote »_UpSolute: Has a number of BT programs in development, including files for AEB cars. I got a ride in a (stock turbo) Up-chipped car at the Massive, and I was pretty impressed. Contact Vortexer RippinRalf for more info.

This must be Glen..
Doing the k04 /GIAC swap w/ 440cc injectors this winter.
Will let you know how this turns out.










_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 2:06 PM 11-28-2004_


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*

I am putting a awp into my 92 gti. i am using a 5 speed 1.8t tranny. I have the shifter set-up and all that but do i need to use the clutch set-up from a mk4 or can i use the mk2 set-up thats in there? thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (16vDuBrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDuBrothers* »_I am putting a awp into my 92 gti. i am using a 5 speed 1.8t tranny. I have the shifter set-up and all that but do i need to use the clutch set-up from a mk4 or can i use the mk2 set-up thats in there? thanks 

if you're using a mk4 motor and a mk4 tranny...yeah, there's no physical way to put a mk2 clutch and cable setup in there. Besides, I believe the 02J clutch is actually larger...and STILL it's not really strong enough for a chipped 1.8T. So I'd bet the mk2 clutch would burn out within six months to a year.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (16vDuBrothers)*

The mk2 clutch is for an 020, the mk4 clutch is for an 02J.
The 020 clutch parts won't work in an 02J.
The 020 is a cable clutch, the 02J is a hydraulic clutch.
You can buy a VW piece to replace the hydraulic clutch actuator with a cable actuator.
With the cable adapter, you won't have to mess with your clutch pedal.
If you opt to go with the hydraulic actuator, you'll have to mount the proper plumbing and clutch cylinder to make the clutch work.

-Dave


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (MrDave)*

Im sorry i meant the braket set-up for the pedals. I am using all mk4 clutch, flywheel, pp, and flywheel. But do i need to use the mk4 pedal assembly


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (16vDuBrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDuBrothers* »_Im sorry i meant the braket set-up for the pedals. I am using all mk4 clutch, flywheel, pp, and flywheel. But do i need to use the mk4 pedal assembly

I'm guessing you'll be installing the whole drive-by-wire system. If that's the case, then yes, it would be best to install the mk4 pedal cluster onto your firewall. This thread contains all the info you need for doing this. It's on the first page.
If you're not going DBW, you could probably find a way to either mod the mk3 VR6 clutch MC into your current pedal cluster, or just use a mk3 VR6 pedal cluster. Either way, you'll have to modify the firewall slightly. FYI, it only took me a few hours to install my mk4 pedal cluster into my mk3. It's not a huge deal.


_Modified by punkassjim at 5:10 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hey man, wut kind of intercooler u used for ur car. Im doing the same swap that u did and im wondering if the stock intercooler of 2003 1.8T would fit in my mk3 2drs golf. I heard that a TT intercooler would fit perfectly on my car, is it true??


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey man, wut kind of intercooler u used for ur car. Im doing the same swap that u did and im wondering if the stock intercooler of 2003 1.8T would fit in my mk3 2drs golf. I heard that a TT intercooler would fit perfectly on my car, is it true??









There are no stock mounting points for an intercooler in the mk3, so any intercooler you choose would require custom plumbing and custom mounts. I know of two guys who used an OEM intercooler in their mk3 1.8T swaps. One is lukedwag, and the other is evolveVW. Both had to do some cutting and some funky plumbing.
My take is, if you have to custom-fab plumbing and mounts no matter what, why not do something more efficient, like big twin side-mounts or one big front-mount? The OEM intercooler is just gonna heatsoak like mad.


----------



## mk2jettabro (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Ok Jim, the time has come. I have found the sweetest oppurtunity to do a 1.8t swap, guy with a 96 GTI 2.0 w 144k on the clock and bad tranny, but body is mint with euro bumps, totally shaved hatch with no recess, emblems, wiper, and a hatch boser and cut tails and many other things. But anyway hell do a straight up trade with me for my car and even let me take his car and put it in storage or something and do the swap then when its driveable give him my car














. Im gonna make some calls tomorrow and see how much I can get a loan for, and I have a friend good with wiring that will be able to wire up the DBW and everything for me, my questions are say I bought the COMPLETE minus tranny setup from a JB 20th undergroundvwparts is selling http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1704462 , could I use all the mk4 accessories, a/c, radiator, and other cooling stuff, and can i used the stock 6 speed and are the stock axles for mk4's useable? Im basically looking at what MAJOR things id have to do im really serious about doing this!


_Modified by mk2jettabro at 5:26 PM 12-1-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

For ur front intercooler to fit, did u have to modified ur bumper or changed ur rad support?? Wut size u recommand to use???


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettabro* »_my questions are say I bought the COMPLETE minus tranny setup from a JB 20th undergroundvwparts is selling, could I use all the mk4 accessories, a/c, radiator, and other cooling stuff, and can i used the stock 6 speed and are the stock axles for mk4's useable? Im basically looking at what MAJOR things id have to do im really serious about doing this!

You can't use the mk4 radiator in the mk3. It won't fit under the mk3 hood...it's a few inches too tall. I believe you can easily connect the coolant lines from the motor into the mk3 heater core, and I know you can get some hoses to connect the mk4 motor to the mk3 radiator. That's what I did. I basically just eyeballed the basic shape of the hose I needed for my lower coolant hose, and went to the auto store to pick one off the wall. Need to be good at eyeballing things, though. My upper rad hose is actually part of the mk4 lower rad hose coupled to one of the original mk3 hoses. Worked out fine. I wouldn't worry too much about using mk4 cooling components. As long as you can get the hoses to fit, you're fine...and I don't know anyone who's had to spend more than an hour on it.
The AC stuff, you might be better off using the mk3 condenser and AC lines with the mk4 compressor. You'll need to get the end-fittings from the mk4 compressor lines, and take them to an AC shop to have them fab the fittings onto your mk3 compressor lines. That'll probably cost you $40 or so.
The 6-speed tranny can be used, but you'll need to have someone fabricate a tranny mount for you, since there isn't a mount made to put the 02M into a mk3. Not sure how much that'll cost you. It'll be an involved process, though, since you have to put the motor in the car, and prop it up on a jack so that it's in the right position for you to take accurate measurements. I suggest measuring 100 times, cutting once.








Driveshafts will have to be 100% custom. Your best bet is to get the mk4 02M driveshafts (or at least the inner CV joints) from underground. Are you planning to stay 4-lug? If so, then I suggest you collect: the 02M inner CV joints, the 02O outer CV joints, and some good measurements, and send the pile over to http://www.driveshaftshop.com and have them make your custom shafts. It'll cost about $400 plus shipping if you supply the CV's (which they will rebuild for you).
The only major headache I had at the frontside of my car was the intercooler plumbing. Always be aware, as you're assembling the car, of where your spaces are closing up or remaining open. I had to do a whole lot of work to fit my pipes where I fit them.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For ur front intercooler to fit, did u have to modified ur bumper or changed ur rad support?? Wut size u recommand to use???

I had to cut the living hell out of my bumper, and I had to be VERY careful while doing it, since even a few MM off and I'd wreck the whole thing. I also had to cut an enormous section out of the two-ply steel bumper rebar. Like almost two square feet. If I had it to do all over again, I would have rushed it. I'm sure I could fit my FMIC a whole lot better. The trick is to be patient. Heh. Riiiiight.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok so i found a guy parting out this whole car. Its a 97 audi A4 1.8t 5 speed. Now i want to get as much stuff for as lil price as possible. This swap is going into my 2.0 mark 3 jetta. So i know i need motor, im gonna leave the turbo and mani and tranny. But what else should i take. Should i take the dbc parts (not sure if these years have it), what accessories u reccomend i.e.-waterpump, power steering pump, etc.
AND i know that mostly all my 2.0 accessories bolt up to the motor and my tranny bolts right up to it. 
My setup is going to be a KO4 Turbo upgrade from APR(not looking for high HP just yet)
Custom Exhaust
SDS Engine Management System Em4f-3 bar map, etc.
DBC Setup(of course the easiest and best)
FMIC
YADA YADA-Small things
So i was just wondering what i should grab while im there since ill prolly be the first person picking what i choose


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_
My setup is going to be a KO4 Turbo upgrade from APR(not looking for high HP just yet)


There is no APR K04 software available for that engine code, just give up on that one.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

if u would have read alil deeper ill be running stand alone buddy so i wont need software


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

What do you need APR for then "buddy"?


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

u know apparently if i read correctly this is PUNKASSJIM'S Q&A not yours, i really wasnt asking you and apparently u dont know how to read so keep to yourself and mind ur business " BUDDY"


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hey punkassjim, sum1 just im'ed me telling me ill have a AEB swap if i take this motor, this would be cool if it is, aight TIA lmk


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_u know apparently if i read correctly this is PUNKASSJIM'S Q&A not yours, i really wasnt asking you and apparently u dont know how to read so keep to yourself and mind ur business " BUDDY"

It is apparent you are a retard and that you and your "swap" will never amount anything. Out of respect to PUNKASSJIM and this excellent thread, I'm not going to take part in ruining it by arguing. Especially with a ingorant kid begging for information that I mastered years ago. Information you will NEVER end up even utilizing. 
I was not dissing YOU at all, I only mentioned that APR does not and never will support K04 tuning for the engine you were about to purchase......
An AEB, but thats right, I forgot you don't even know what an AEB is. 

look http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_hey punkassjim, sum1 just im'ed me telling me ill have a AEB swap if i take this motor, this would be cool if it is, aight TIA lmk
 
So just give up and stop wasting knowledgable peoples time with your pipe dream swap that you will give up on half-way through and end up selling for $250.
Sorry about this Jim, I'm done........


_Modified by Veedubgti at 11:43 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

^^apparently sum1 hasnt grown up


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_It is apparent you are a retard and that you and your "swap" will never amount anything. Out of respect to PUNKASSJIM and this excellent thread, I'm not going to take part in ruining it by arguing...

...yet you went on to argue anyway. Come on guys, no more. Not here. VeeDub, If for some reason DA_LUV gives up on the swap, at least the info in here will be useful to someone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That being said, DA_LUV, I strongly urge you to NOT get your turbo from APR. There's no point. They just charge tons and tons of money because they're APR. You're better off getting your turbo from rippinralf (www.ctsturbo.com). It'll cost you one-third the price, if not less.
Anyway, you gotta do your own wheeling and dealing. Offer him a reasonable amount of money to snag whatever you want, then tear the damn thing apart and take EVERYTHING. Just know that putting a longitudinal motor into your transverse car will require you to buy many more things in order to make it work, including a transmission. I'm not even sure what-all is needed, but I'm sure some folks around here know. Maybe Cabrio1.8T is watching...I think he's got a running thread about what's needed to turn the AEB sideways.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

thanks for your response jim, really do appreciate it


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

Back in Sept's issue of PVW they had an article about a company called QPE who have designed a Plug & Play engine wirring harness the would enable you to swap a 1.8T into a MKI / MKII at that time they were still developing a kit for the MKIII has anyone heard anything regarding this ? I've searched everywhere and I cannot find any other information on QPE or their wiring kits. 
I'm sure this kit would help ease the Pain in swapping the engine into the Older gen cars. 

Since I am considering this (As Opposed to a DIY turbo for my 2.0L) I have been discussing the swap with some local VW NUTZ on suggestion I had was to Pick up some Cabby Motor mounts asn use them to increase the Structeral Integ of the engine bay. I'm a bit skeptical about welding a side mount on the the subframe. has anyone done this ?


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
...yet you went on to argue anyway. Come on guys, no more. Not here. VeeDub, If for some reason DA_LUV gives up on the swap, at least the info in here will be useful to someone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That being said, DA_LUV, I strongly urge you to NOT get your turbo from APR. There's no point. They just charge tons and tons of money because they're APR. You're better off getting your turbo from rippinralf (www.ctsturbo.com). It'll cost you one-third the price, if not less.
Anyway, you gotta do your own wheeling and dealing. Offer him a reasonable amount of money to snag whatever you want, then tear the damn thing apart and take EVERYTHING. Just know that putting a longitudinal motor into your transverse car will require you to buy many more things in order to make it work, including a transmission. I'm not even sure what-all is needed, but I'm sure some folks around here know. Maybe Cabrio1.8T is watching...I think he's got a running thread about what's needed to turn the AEB sideways.

Actually it's quite simple minus clocking the torbo and modding the rear mount to clear. you will also need an ABA [2.0 x-flow] oil filter housing due to the fact that the AEB one is at an angle.you will also have to tap it for the oil feed. other than this the block is extremely similar to the blocks of old. Now you can keep the stock oil pan but you will have to jack the front of the car up to drain it all at oil changes and it hangs quite low. most people choose to put on a steel transverse one [2.0 again I think?] and tap it for the oil return. you can rune the stock pully setup without the AC compressor but you will need to measure and get the correct belt and the PS pump will protrude quite a ways forward. I am running a custom pully setup as is vdubgti. Hope this helps some. oh and might I add this is the engine code that Billy T [446whp] and ATP [426 4whp







] are running with *STOCK* internals. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_Back in Sept's issue of PVW they had an article about a company called QPE who have designed a Plug & Play engine wirring harness the would enable you to swap a 1.8T into a MKI / MKII at that time they were still developing a kit for the MKIII has anyone heard anything regarding this ? I've searched everywhere and I cannot find any other information on QPE or their wiring kits. 

Their kit incorporates an aftermarket ECU...I'm not sure if that would be legal in OBD-2 vehicles, but it depends on your local laws. More importantly, though, their ECU is programmed for certain engine codes that are not available in North America. It might work, but it's kind of a leap of faith.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Their kit incorporates an aftermarket ECU...I'm not sure if that would be legal in OBD-2 vehicles, but it depends on your local laws. More importantly, though, their ECU is programmed for certain engine codes that are not available in North America. It might work, but it's kind of a leap of faith.

Thats what I was afraid of 
I have found a 1.8T from an Audi A4 for a Fairly decent price it come with everything cluster, Pedals, ingition and keys. 
but I do have some concerns because this was a longditudnial set up and originally mated to an Automatic. It was suggested to me that running a stand alone ECU would be easier to work with that the Original Audi setup.
I'm wondering is this is an Alright set up or should I be looking for a VW unit just for fitment issues


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_
Thats what I was afraid of 
I have found a 1.8T from an Audi A4 for a Fairly decent price it come with everything cluster, Pedals, ingition and keys. 
but I do have some concerns because this was a longditudnial set up and originally mated to an Automatic. It was suggested to me that running a stand alone ECU would be easier to work with that the Original Audi setup.
I'm wondering is this is an Alright set up or should I be looking for a VW unit just for fitment issues 

Nope they are the same and the auto engine works with the standard since that is what I am running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_Nope they are the same and the auto engine works with the standard since that is what I am running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep...only thing I think would need doing is to switch some coding in the CAN Gateway. But that raises an interesting question:
Pruple, what year is the Audi? If it's a 97—early 99, then it doesn't have an immobilizer and it's DBC. So the pedals, ignition, cluster and key wouldn't be necessary unless you really wanted them. As for fitment issues, all the mounting holes on the block will be perfect, you just need the mk3 motor mounts and a transverse tranny with mounts. And like the man said, the turbo needs to be clocked (rotated).


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I'm going to have to look into the engine code to figure weither its DBW or DBC I don't know that this point 
Its a Long assemblage of parts I'm going to need
Plus suspension and FMIC, IC and Turbo piping, Exaust, Wheels Tires. Along with the Space and time to complete this Mind you I'll have 6 weeks Vacantion this year so other than waterfest I hope to complete it in lets say 4 solid weeks of Work. 
I am Still debating on Stock ECU or Stand Alone I am thinking cost effective but most people have told me what If I'm going to attempt a 1.8T swap that Stand alone is a much more viable solution.
I still have to find space to complete this swap in. space even storage space isn't exactly the cheapest in Toronto 
Maybe I'm getting over my head


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

nice info posted above, i sord of followed around cabrio1.8t's project in the archives and found some info similiar. thanks a lot


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

Small list may be helpful for another Mark 3 AEB Swapper
Engine AEB 1.8T
Jetta intake manifold
SDS 
Intercooler
Oil flange for AEB swap. 
Downpipe Custom
Machined 5.5mm MK3 Crank Pulley
Pipes for plumbing
VR6 Mk3 Throttle cable.
Oil Pan from a 2.0


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

I really need to update that list.
AEB
Intake (Got it for sale)
SDS (plain and simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
IC - PWR
Oil Flange from 2.0 (AEB cocks it to the side because of the tranny.)
DP - Futrell AEB swap pipe, def a must have for K03 AEB'ers
Crank pulley - standard machined 5.5mm
VR6 throttle cable )possibly not necessary if using TT intake.
2.0 oil pan
So far as mounts and bolting, All VW 4's have the same mounts (maybe not the Mk4 1.8T's). Rear mount needs to be clearanced.(sp?, its late)
But not a whole lot of difference between the AEB and the 2.0


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

I am planning a 1.8t swap on my 91 gti, just want to ask your opinion on this "fastforward" place out of Canada that does wire hrness conversions. They charge btwn $500-$600 usd, to make your hrness plug and play. How hard is the wiring to diy? Is it worth the $$$ to just have them do it, and how reliable are they???
Heres thier link...http://www.fastforward.ca/electrical/default.htm


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

.................hello...hello......is this thing on..................?


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I'm trying to locate some one who would be able to provide a detailed bit of info on a corrado harness to 98 passat 5 speed (engine bay only). Or even better would be a source of some one who could provide a kit if I had the harness from the passat shipped to them (I know it's a lot to ask, but it's not my car and I'm just researching this for some one else).
Sean Castner [email protected]


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_I am planning a 1.8t swap on my 91 gti, just want to ask your opinion on this "fastforward" place out of Canada that does wire hrness conversions. They charge btwn $500-$600 usd, to make your hrness plug and play. How hard is the wiring to diy? Is it worth the $$$ to just have them do it, and how reliable are they???
Heres thier link...http://www.fastforward.ca/electrical/default.htm

your best bet is to search for threads about them. My guess is, though, that you won't find much. I doubt they've even done much work at all. Their wiring work sounds ok in theory, but think about it. You'd pay a ton of money just for a harness, then you'd pay $600 or more just to have it modified for you? Sounds like a bit much. Better to crack a book and LEARN. There is simplified wiring information in this thread which can really get you on your way to achieving what these folks do for you at a steep cost.
castner, I got you back in PM...let's talk there, since this thread is supposed to be for more specific information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zwallace4 (Feb 3, 2005)

hey i have a 2.0L GL golf i was wondering if a 1.8t would fit in my car its a 96 stick shift. i'm hoping to find everything i would need for the swap soon thanks


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

look at the post right next to this one....1.8T into a mkIII the search function works wonders.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

THANX IN ADVANCE ...
hey jim ive asked you alot of questions before about a AWP swap into my 94 jetta (2.0) ...now ive met a local guy whos selling a 98 AEB 1.8t w/ about 80,000 miles **JUST THE MOTOR NO ACC.** and hes selling it for $800 and adding a 2001(i believe) intake manifold. Now my questions are .....
1. Im keeping my 020 trans and will i need to machine the flywheel or anything ...will it fit?? ..**ive heard otherwise so im making sure** 
2. Will the manifold make a difference if switched...b/c i thought the turbo can be in the way of getting to the rear motor mount and with this manifold it moves it to the middle and also fitment issues...(not sure)
3. Since it doesnt come with any wiring and such is that a good price or should i source a full swap ...**in your opnion**
and i think thats all ...gracias jim and sorry always for the questions ...lol ..


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

Why is he not including the wiring harness with the motor? It would help immensely, and I think it would be worth bumping the price up a little....or maybe keeping it around $800, since that's not exactly a low-miles motor.
1. I think the 020 will bolt up no problems. Check with evolveVW and lukedwag, since they've both attached the 020 to their swaps...they'd know for sure.
2. You said intake manifold, not exhaust mani. Intake manifold doesn't have anything to do with the turbo. The AEB's original intake manifold had the throttle body in the middle, which wouldn't work well when the motor is transversely mounted in your car. If he's giving you an intake mani from a 2001 Jetta/Golf/Beetle/TT, then you're golden...but you might still have to sort out what exhaust manifold to get.
3. I'd personally source a full swap with lower miles. I'm not as enamoured with the AEB as some folks are. I prefer the A4-platform motors with the K03s. But that's just me.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

yea he bought the motor from a friend thats why he doesnt have wiring ...and also i think its the exhaust manifold than he was speaking of to move the turbo and he also has a ko3 turbo from his car that hes not using maybe i can source up from him ...but yea i know the price and miles are high and it seems the A4 platforms are easier to swap in without switching many things ...**from wat ive seen** ...so i have no idea what to do ..haha ...
and also i may just tell him less money for just the motor and everythign especially if i have to source a wiring harness/ecu and other parts ...


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

Has anyone here heard of mega squirt? and is anyone running a 1.8t on mega squirt?please let me know thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Racer16)*

I believe megasquirt is just another brand of standalone fuel management, like SDS, Haltech, Autronic, etc...try searching archived threads with "megasquirt" in the title...it seems to be VERY often-discussed in the carbs/ITBs/SEM forum. Lots of mk1/mk2 folks use it. I seem to remember a reason or two why it can't be used with the 1.8T, but I could be way wrong about that.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I have a 2.0 mk3, and the only thing holding me back from doing the swap is the wiring. Any tips on where to start, if combining the harnesses is very daunting for me? I don't even know where to start, and running stand alone is not really an option.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Why isn't it an option?Just wondering. As for wiring, I'd suggest get it all in the car, then splice and lengthen. Definitely a place where you wanna solder it.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
1. I think the 020 will bolt up no problems. Check with evolveVW and lukedwag, since they've both attached the 020 to their swaps...they'd know for sure.
2. You said intake manifold, not exhaust mani. Intake manifold doesn't have anything to do with the turbo. The AEB's original intake manifold had the throttle body in the middle, which wouldn't work well when the motor is transversely mounted in your car. If he's giving you an intake mani from a 2001 Jetta/Golf/Beetle/TT, then you're golden...but you might still have to sort out what exhaust manifold to get.
3. I'd personally source a full swap with lower miles. I'm not as enamoured with the AEB as some folks are. I prefer the A4-platform motors with the K03s. But that's just me.

1. 020 bolts up perfectly stock, no machining required. Use 020 clutch stuff, golden.
2. Exhaust manifold is turned a different way, thus interfering with the rear mount. To get around this, we had to grind grind, and grind somemore. Also the AEB intake is changed as you said. If someone needs a Jetta intake, IM me.
3. I thought the AEB were A4 (Oh, VW A4)...


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

While we're on the AEB subject, don't forget the oil pan. Use VW steel pan (on the 2.0). I'm working on plumbing right now. I ninety off the pan hit the axle, so I'm trying a 120. Should be on by the weekend. IM me if you want progress pics. I'll prolly forget to update this.










_Modified by Cabrio1.8T at 11:43 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_I don't even know where to start, and running stand alone is not really an option.


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_Why isn't it an option?Just wondering.

Many states have laws that make it hard to keep a 96+ vehicle street-legal if you remove its original fueling system and emissions restrictions.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_As for wiring, I'd suggest get it all in the car, then splice and lengthen. Definitely a place where you wanna solder it.

I'll go one further and give this SOLID piece of advice. For all important wiring joints, follow this procedure for weather-proof wiring that'll last for years:
• put a section of heatshrink tubing on one side of the wire.
• join the wires and solder them for a good solid connection.
• place the heatshrink tubing over the solder.
• use an applicator to squeeze silicone sealer (or quick-setting epoxy) into the tubing from both sides.
• heat-gun the tubing so it shrinks.
• let the silicone sealer (or epoxy) dry completely.
Troze, for wiring hints, check out this thread. I think your best bet is to keep the mk3 fusebox and just modify the mk4 engine harness to plug into your fusebox. Either Revo your ECU or get an early 2000 Audi TT ECU to delete the immo.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_I believe megasquirt is just another brand of standalone fuel management, like SDS, Haltech, Autronic, etc...try searching archived threads with "megasquirt" in the title...it seems to be VERY often-discussed in the carbs/ITBs/SEM forum. Lots of mk1/mk2 folks use it. I seem to remember a reason or two why it can't be used with the 1.8T, but I could be way wrong about that.

True story. The big holdback for use on a 20v was the lack of support for missing tooth crank trigger wheels/DIS ignitions. Support has been added in an advanced code version and people are using it with success. I think it's a viable option for those who are really, really DIYers at heart. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_While we're on the AEB subject, don't forget the oil pan. Use VW steel pan (on the 2.0). I'm working on plumbing right now. I ninety off the pan hit the axle, so I'm trying a 120. Should be on by the weekend. IM me if you want progress pics. I'll prolly forget to update this.









_Modified by Cabrio1.8T at 11:43 PM 2-16-2005_

The stock 2.0L pan looks clean... I ended up retaining the original aluminum pan from the Passat.
I have autocrossed the car and still get great oil pressure in the turns.
The stock longitudinal oil pan seems to work just fine in the transverse direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 12:46 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*

since you posted that picture, could you tell me what purpose that weight serves? I had one bolted to my 2.0 subframe, and I didn't reinstall it when I did the swap. Should I have? I figure if it's just to help balance the car, this motor weighs more anyway.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_since you posted that picture, could you tell me what purpose that weight serves? I had one bolted to my 2.0 subframe, and I didn't reinstall it when I did the swap. Should I have? I figure if it's just to help balance the car, this motor weighs more anyway.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I beleive its for vibration dampening.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_I beleive its for vibration dampening.

ah, good call..maybe I should put it back in. Every little bit of comfort counts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I took it all out, the cabrios not the stiffest.
Montana- The AEB pan hangs down really low, I wanted to make sure I had plenty of ground clearance.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_The AEB pan hangs down really low, I wanted to make sure I had plenty of ground clearance.

good call. I've busted 2 oil pans already, and the AWW one isn't all that low. Bad roads, low car. And the damn thing isn't cheap! $200


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_ah, good call..maybe I should put it back in. Every little bit of comfort counts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha, then don't ride in my car:
straight cut gears
super dumped (very low)
all turn 2 mounts
poly bushings everywhere
kevlar clutch with lots of chatter


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

can i use a mk3 oil pump on a mk4 block ?? ...or do i need the mk4 oil pump???


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_While we're on the AEB subject, don't forget the oil pan. Use VW steel pan (on the 2.0). I'm working on plumbing right now. I ninety off the pan hit the axle, so I'm trying a 120. Should be on by the weekend. IM me if you want progress pics. I'll prolly forget to update this.









_Modified by Cabrio1.8T at 11:43 PM 2-16-2005_

Here's what I'm going with:








It had a aluminum nut on the inside of the pan, which I swapped for a metal one, and tacked it on either side.








Its a Earl's 120 fitting, Its actually supposed to have a nut going over the hose, but it wouldn't fit.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_
Here's what I'm going with:








It had a aluminum nut on the inside of the pan, which I swapped for a metal one, and tacked it on either side.








Its a Earl's 120 fitting, Its actually supposed to have a nut going over the hose, but it wouldn't fit.
Is this the oil return for the turbo








do you have to do this? Sorry Im still in the investigating stage... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_can i use a mk3 oil pump on a mk4 block ?? ...or do i need the mk4 oil pump???

I don't think so. Why would you want to?









_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_Is this the oil return for the turbo







do you have to do this? Sorry Im still in the investigating stage... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes and yes. That's what it is, and it is needed. All turbos have an oil feed line and an oil return line. If you get a complete mk4 motor, it'll come with the return line. Cab only did this because he's got an AEB engine. The AEB is an originally-longitudinal-mounted motor (late-90's Audi A4 or VW Passat), and its oilpan hangs wicked low in a mk3. So he put on a steel oil pan from a 2.0, and tapped his own oil return. Hang-low problem solved.
My engine is an AWW from a late-2001 Jetta. The oilpan hangs about as far as the mk3 VR6 pan does. It's a little low, but not too bad. Only if you're slammed.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

Just wondering b/c the block im getting doesnt come with the oil pump/or bracket for it ...
And also i dont believe it comes with a oil return line neither ...should i invest in a braided type like Cab or just get stock you think ...2002 AWP block it is


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_And also i dont believe it comes with a oil return line neither ...should i invest in a braided type like Cab or just get stock you think ...2002 AWP block it is

I say try doing what Cabby-boy's doing. For the $200 it will cost you to get a VW cast aluminum oil pan. it'd make more sense to get an AEG steel oil pan and tap it....however, that means if you ever break your oil pan (bad roads, riding too low), you'll have to make another one before you can drive the car again. Your call. Personally, I just have VW for doing the cast aluminum oil pan. It really puts us lowriders between a rock and a hard place. I'd rather replace a $40 oil pan than a $200 oil pan.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I say try doing what Cabby-boy's doing. For the $200 it will cost you to get a VW cast aluminum oil pan. it'd make more sense to get an AEG steel oil pan and tap it....however, that means if you ever break your oil pan (bad roads, riding too low), you'll have to make another one before you can drive the car again. Your call. Personally, I just have VW for doing the cast aluminum oil pan. It really puts us lowriders between a rock and a hard place. I'd rather replace a $40 oil pan than a $200 oil pan.

wow, $200 for the oil pan? Thats crazy. Ive seen it for $100, thats bout it though.
I dont remember AEG's having steel oil pans, just aluminum.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

actually the block im getting punk is coming with a steel pan ....and i go real low but i didnt know which oil lines to get ...you know what i mean ...whether to get them braided like CABBY-MAN ...but i wouldnt have to tap this one ...and my car sits REAL LOW ...so ...i may even put something under it to ...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (splitmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_wow, $200 for the oil pan? Thats crazy. Ive seen it for $100, thats bout it though.
I dont remember AEG's having steel oil pans, just aluminum.

$170 plus tax at the dealer. I had no other choice, since I drive for a living. Show me where you can get an AWW oil pan for $100 and I'll buy two spares right now. I'm serious.
The picture of Cabrio1.8T's oil pan is an AEB motor with an AEG oilpan. The pan is steel, since that's what the 2.0 came with. I wasn't aware the AEG ever came with an aluminum pan.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

AEG's never came with steel oilpans. Only aluminum, as with every new style motor.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (splitmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_AEG's never came with steel oilpans. Only aluminum, as with every new style motor.

I guess it must be an ABA pan or older then. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

punk do you think i should get new motor mounts in while throwing in the 1.8t ...i have a 2.0 at the moment so should i get OEM 2.0 or vr6 ones ...i didnt really want to get any aftermarket ones ...im not running anything really aftermarket ...going to be just about a stock motor ...any thoughts?


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim, you have a few options for the mk4 oil pans.
Eurospec now has a steel oil pan for the 2.0 and TDI. $99.
Buy 2, modify them both for your oil return.









Alternately, for $60, you can buy a steel oil pan cover, and modify it to clear the oil return on the 1.8T oil pan. See Impex









After having a pothole crack the oil pan on my TDI rabbit, I picked up the oil pan cover. It's saved me numerous times already.
-Dave


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
$170 plus tax at the dealer. I had no other choice, since I drive for a living. Show me where you can get an AWW oil pan for $100 and I'll buy two spares right now. I'm serious....

Ive got this one, there was a small crack in it that I welded up and smoothed out and leak tested, you cant even tell it was ever damaged... I dont know if its aww but it came from a 1.8t jetta... Ill let it go for $100 shipped... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

i have a aliminum/steel bottom oil pan ill post pics of it tommorow im pretty sure it was bolted on to sorta like the one from IMpex


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_punk do you think i should get new motor mounts in while throwing in the 1.8t ...i have a 2.0 at the moment so should i get OEM 2.0 or vr6 ones ...i didnt really want to get any aftermarket ones ...im not running anything really aftermarket ...going to be just about a stock motor ...any thoughts?

it's up to you. My car ran fine with my assed-out mk3 2.0 mounts up until I got KCD Stage II for free.









_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_Alternately, for $60, you can buy a steel oil pan cover, and modify it to clear the oil return on the 1.8T oil pan.
After having a pothole crack the oil pan on my TDI rabbit, I picked up the oil pan cover. It's saved me numerous times already.

A fellow dubber on this site, DonL, sent me a mk4 2.0 steel oil pan guard out of the goodness of his heart. Saved me a ton of times too....but eventually, it was bent back and up so far, it was jammed right against the pan. And on the next hit...nice stress fracture in the aluminum.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Rock-Crawlers bent up some thick sheet metal, and then silicone it to the pan. It gives shock-proofing, and protection, but i'd also guess it wouldn't dissipate heat.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

how hard is it to convert drive by wire to cable? and what all will i need to replace? Thanks!


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

i think you can use either a OBD1 or OBD2 throttle body from a 2.0 ...or VR6 i believe ...and use a vr6 throttle cable ...








**if think thats all ...not sure**


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

That's if you're using a cable-throttle ECU and wiring harness. The OBD-I throttle body has the correct number of pins on the TPS.
I'm not sure you CAN use a throttle cable with a DBW computer...if you do, I'm guessing you must leave the DBW pedal plugged in somewhere to complete the circuit.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

ahh didnt realize that myself ...i hope thats not the case ...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_ahh didnt realize that myself ...i hope thats not the case ...

I believe it is...talk to VR6GTI'00' and JettaDriverFound...I believe they're both run into this.
And I'm pretty sure MrDave could tell you too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

thanx man


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

Jim what is involved in making it into DBW than ....what all together is needed...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

when did vw switch to dbw? Itll make engine hunting alot easier, thanks!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

the DBW system is comprised of the gas pedal, the ECU, the cluster and the throttle body. Plus the wiring harness. I believe that's it. That's why installing DBW is pretty damn easy.

_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_when did vw switch to dbw? Itll make engine hunting alot easier, thanks!

Every north american mk4 (and new beetle) ever sold was DBW, as was every mk3 Jetta TDI.
I believe the only DBC 1.8T ever sold stateside was the AEB, which was somewhere between '97 and '99.5.


_Modified by punkassjim at 4:05 AM 3-2-2005_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_the DBW system is comprised of the gas pedal, the ECU, the cluster and the throttle body. Plus the wiring harness. I believe that's it. That's why installing DBW is pretty damn easy.


Need the wideband O2 sensor to close the loop.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

yea buti have a wiring harness/ecu/gas pedal/throttle body/cluster all from a diff. cars ...does that matter ...i thought it would be compatible i just want to make sure 


_Modified by Myst Dub at 3:49 PM 3-2-2005_


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

Hey punk...Do you know if I should be able to communicate with the ecu without an instrument cluster in the mix? A2-AWP-DBW-NO SOFTWARE YET. I am basically done with the swap sans intercooler and mounting the pedal. Today I powered up the ecu and cannot see it with the vag-com. I had to make a DLC from the donor car and am almost 100% its connected right. Looking for someone with the tools/software to code my DL ecu with HS or LP software with immo defeat. I have contacted quite a few REVO dealers, and none so far is able to take care of me (waiting for the right interfaces from revo) or return my phone calls without calling them like multiple times a week. I would rather not go standalone at this point...Thanks for all your help...


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

TTT


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

Did I miss the class?..lol


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

i had a place locally that said they can get around the Immo ...KMD Tuning ...here in NJ ...maybe call them up and see what it is they do ..maybe you can send the ECU to them ..they told me 200 to get around it ...also there website i believe is ... kmdtuning.com


----------



## paul_lep (Feb 25, 2005)

*Some questions...*

After reading this thread for hours I'm still hazy on some very basic things....
Will my 2.0L engine mounts work with the 1.8T?
Will my 2.0 axles work, so far im under the impression they wont
How can i keep my mk3 dash and gauge cluster?
Will my 2.0 5spd transmission work?
What is involved with the dbw system?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Some questions... (paul_lep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_Hey punk...Do you know if I should be able to communicate with the ecu without an instrument cluster in the mix? A2-AWP-DBW-NO SOFTWARE YET. I am basically done with the swap sans intercooler and mounting the pedal. Today I powered up the ecu and cannot see it with the vag-com. I had to make a DLC from the donor car and am almost 100% its connected right. Looking for someone with the tools/software to code my DL ecu with HS or LP software with immo defeat. I have contacted quite a few REVO dealers, and none so far is able to take care of me (waiting for the right interfaces from revo) or return my phone calls without calling them like multiple times a week. I would rather not go standalone at this point...Thanks for all your help...

I don't think you CAN install HS or LP software onto a DL ECU. That's probably why people are giving you the runaround. I think it's just because it's not possible. The ECU's are very different in their own rights.

_Quote, originally posted by *paul_lep* »_After reading this thread for hours I'm still hazy on some very basic things....
Will my 2.0L engine mounts work with the 1.8T?
Will my 2.0 axles work, so far im under the impression they wont
How can i keep my mk3 dash and gauge cluster?
Will my 2.0 5spd transmission work?
What is involved with the dbw system?

1. The 2.0 front and rear motor mounts will bolt directly onto any 1.8T block.
2. The axles from your 2.0 will work, but only if you're using your 020 tranny, or sourcing an 02A tranny with a bellhousing that'll fit a 4-cylinder motor.
3. Keeping the mk3 dash and gauge cluster will require you to adapt the mk4 engine wiring harness to plug into your mk3 fusebox (there's a wiring info link on page 1 of this thread) and you'll have to Revo the ECU to get around the immobilizer. Depending on your motor, you may also have to install the DBW gas pedal.
4. Your 2.0's original transmission will bolt up to the 1.8T, and your tranny mount will therefore work...but the 020 tranny is just not built to handle power. At all. It's very adviseable that you find another tranny option.
5. The best way to wire up the DBW system is to leave most of the wiring intact, and just wire up the pedal. I'm a firm believer that the less you customize a wiring harness, the less problems you'll have.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

ok im getting my 1.8t swap going and i had just bought a AEB harness and ECU ...but i have a AWP head ...that means i need a AEB valve cover and coils right?? ...


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

ask me im smarter














i own this page. and vw company


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (VolksEffect)*

check this out, I just picked it up today, its a brand new garrett m27 a/r .48, I believe it is the t3? not really sure?? how well do you think this would work on a pg long block or with a 1.8t? what could I use for a wastegate, since it didnt come with one? would the g6o computer work, or would I need stand alone? Thanks...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (2deepn2dubs)*

Myst Dub, as I said in PM, bengone1 would be the guy I'd ask. I've only worked with the AWW wiring, which translates nicely to the AWP wiring and somewhat to the AWD. AEB wiring is a bit weird, since it's got some sort of secondary output stage ignition module, external to the coilpacks. Ben also had to modify his harness, something to do with getting the AWP knock sensors ersumthin. I can't recall, so it'd be best to ask him.
2deepn2dubs, you need to post your question in the Forced Induction forum, or even the 1.8T forum gurus might know more about which direction you should go with it.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

ok thanx man ill try and ask him


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
2deepn2dubs, you need to post your question in the Forced Induction forum, or even the 1.8T forum gurus might know more about which direction you should go with it.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I posted there too, got alot of useful responses, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

I have a couple questions regarding tranny selection and motor mounts. I put up my own thread cuz I didnt know if it qualified for this one seeing as your swap was like a full mkIV swap. But maybe someone can take a look and throw me an idea. You can post here or in the other thread. Thanks.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1900437


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (CruiseVW)*

i am in the first stage of my swap, asides from owning a awp 1.8t, complete harness, cluster, pedel, and steering colum i consider the first step reaserch. the car that it is going into is a '76 rocco that is completely gutted,so i plan on running the mkiv wiring. since it is a gutted car i have, there are not may electrical obsticals i have to overcome. i will be running lights, motor, whiper, altanator, and cluster. as for the rest of the wireing can i just snip it, what about the air bags, will i have to complete the loop with some sort of resistor? also i want to eliminate the air pump, and evap system, what is involved. what else have i not toached on wireing wise that could be an issue? 
also not sure on the tranny that i am gonna run, i have two O2A 's that i could run, well one that i could run, and the other that deffinitly needs a rebuild. or buy a fairly recent O2J. either way i want a tranny with a lsd no matter which one i choose i will be taking it appart at least to add the diff. will the O2J speed sensor plug into the O2A speedo hole, i know that the o2j will acomadate the o2a speedo cable.








thanks
morgan


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

O.K. So After many months of debate and Contemplating just what the hell to do I've decied on a 1.8T swap just my luck there are three current 20V engines available locally 
I'm intending to do a Swap in as little steps as possible 
of course the never ending nightmare of Wires and slicing concerns me. 
with an engine that has an Immoblizer ECU what is needed to work properly Cluster, Ignition and key? do door locks effect this? will a MKIII alarm and central locking effect this ?
I can also get ahold of a Wrecked MKIV would it not be easier to grab the entire wiring out of the car afuse box included and just Bolt it up ?


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm doing a cable conversion, screw all that other crizzzap.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (PrupleGTI)*

morgan, if you'll be using the mk4 cluster, you can turn off a lot of idiot lights (such as airbag, brake pad wear sensors, washer fluid level) by just connecting a VAG-Com and re-coding the CAN-gateway.
Deleting the smog pump and evap system will probably require special software from Revo...or I think there's another company that does it. Talk to Dean at Futrell Autoworks.
As for transmission, I don't know much about the interchangability of speedo sensors and cables.
Paul, it sounds like you want this to be as easy as possible...I'd say forget about the mk4 cluster etc, and just get your ECU Revo'd to circumvent the immobilizer. Then all you gotta do is modify the ends of the mk4 engine harness with plugs that'll plug into the mk3 fuseblock
There are other hurdles to get around with the tach and speedo...someday soon we gotta get the experts together and finally nail down the solutions to these problems. Because I have yet to see clear-cut answers for getting the mk3 speedo and tach working right.
If on the other hand you're wedded to the mk4 cluster, the solution is quite different.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Paul, it sounds like you want this to be as easy as possible...I'd say forget about the mk4 cluster etc, and just get your ECU Revo'd to circumvent the immobilizer. Then all you gotta do is modify the ends of the mk4 engine harness with plugs that'll plug into the mk3 fuseblock
There are other hurdles to get around with the tach and speedo...someday soon we gotta get the experts together and finally nail down the solutions to these problems. Because I have yet to see clear-cut answers for getting the mk3 speedo and tach working right.
If on the other hand you're wedded to the mk4 cluster, the solution is quite different.
 
I'm trying to acheive a Factory MKIII appearance (Stealth look) for my car
One solution I've heard of was Bastardizing a MKIII and MKIV Clusters together swaping face plates and housing for the internals and incorperating the Immobelizer. i
Wiring is a heavy concern for me has anyone come up with a wiring diagram for this type of Swap ?


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

^^i know what you mean with that ...but you may have a easier time wiring the mk4 cluster to work and not putting the face plate onto the mk3 cluster


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_^^i know what you mean with that ...but you may have a easier time wiring the mk4 cluster to work and not putting the face plate onto the mk3 cluster

you see this is Crazy Hungarians 1.8T swap as you can see its completly stealth http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1793995 if he can do this to a MKI I certianly can do this to a MKIII. 
My next part of shopping list (Inital pricing) is looking for an intercooler & plumbing Opinions 
My first though was to buy a Saab Viggen intercooler http://www.thesaabsite.com/93/93turboparts.htm and Pipe it up
the Viggen has mounts that apparently match to holes on the MKIII besides for the Price you can't really go wrong can you 
are there any complete kits out there yet? I'm actually quite supprised that somone hasn't started building "swap kits" like they have with domestic cars. 




_Modified by PrupleGTI at 7:41 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

^^ahh yea see i may just run a stock intercooler and have it hooked onto the side of the fender like the mk4 origanally has ...which intercooler were you looking at...the $190 one or the $300 ...
and PS...JIM sorry for jacking the thread


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_^^ahh yea see i may just run a stock intercooler and have it hooked onto the side of the fender like the mk4 origanally has ...which intercooler were you looking at...the $190 one or the $300 ...
and PS...JIM sorry for jacking the thread

In which car ? I've measured and I cannot get one to fit in a MKIII 
Perhaps you could source a G60 intercooler 
I prefer the Viggen myself with opposing end Tanks ($191.00) 
Although the Plumbing may be a bit much


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*

Paul, I think with Revo's immo defeat, or with an early-2000 Audi TT cluster, you won't have any problems. Check out the wiring info link I posted in the first post of this thread.
As for the Viggen intercooler, you might want to ask around. I think Pete (vwtuning, general problem) had that same intercooler, and the inlet-outlet weren't quite far enough apart to fit around the OEM radiator. It was soooooo close, but there was like 3/4 inch of interference.
For the stock intercooler mounting, talk to Vinnie (evolveVW) and Luke (lukedwag). They did this, and I believe they had to remove a small amount of unibody material, or maybe some of the passenger rail. I used to have pics of bengone1's intercooler plumbing, but imagestation kicked those pictures since I hadn't used them in a long time.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

Question...
Subject: AEB engine with MKIV golf/jetta intake manifold.
Does the AEB injectors fit into the MkIV intake manifold along with the MKIV fuel rail?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (VRsixty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixty* »_
Does the AEB injectors fit into the MkIV intake manifold along with the MKIV fuel rail?

Yes, with spacers between the rail bracket and manifold bolt holes.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*

Thanks Veedubgti for the reply here and in IM. That's twice you came to my rescue... My hero.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

O.K. now I'm beginning to worry about wiring considering I am a basic electronic Bafoon. There are soo many approaches available now, and of course with many apporaches come many questions so lets break it down to three main questions. 
this is in regards to an AWW engine 

1. *Splicing wiring harnesses*. taking the newer generation wiring harness and taking the needed wires and splicing them into an existing harness.
with an AWW engine into a MKIII ODBI car. (This is ashamedly general) since there is basically nothing other than the engine in the car that is based on the electronics what is needed to swap this in ? does ABS run through the AWW ECU? obviously a VAG-Com will be needed to set the engine up properly what should I look out for will it need an Imobilizer by pass chip?

2. *Standalone* using a seperate engine management system to operate an AWW engine. how would a Standalone operate under Regular/Daily usage? I've red nightmare about setting up Standalone properly. of course opinions are like belly buttons everyone has one so Post them if you got them. 
3. *Custom Harnesses* I've just read on the MKIII forum that Canada's Favorite Syncronaught http://www.fastforward.ca(Jim you should talk to that guy about Syncro parts) is now custom making plug & play harnesses. along with what seems to be 6 other companies in the near future. this method appears to be the easiest but lets take my situation an AWW engine into a OBDI car does this mean the AWW will be governed by OBDI & Motronic? what are the possibilities of Upgrading that in the future ?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*

1. Getting around the immobilizer will require either an upgraded chip with immobilizer defeat (most reliable, most bang for your buck), or an early-2000 Audi TT ECU that came without immobilizer (mismatched to the engine, don't know if that causes problems, still doesn't get you chipped power







). As far as I can tell, the engine harness in a mk4 is separate from the ABS harness and others. Admittedly, when I was building my car, I didn't know anywhere near as much as I know now, so I pretty much thought the whole car harness was required. For my purposes, it was...so at least I wasn't entirely wrong...but for just an engine swap without any interior bits, the engine harness(es) can be separated from the rest. Here's an excerpt from my swap thread, when I took stock of all the harnesses I pulled from my mk4 donor:

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_I stretched the main car harness out on the floor, just to make sure I was oriented before I begin pulling the wrong thing through the firewall. Engine compartment is here, dashboard is there, that sort of thing. The wires are twice the length of the car in some places, simply due to the roundabout routing of the harnesses.
Aside from the main harness, there are 6 small harnesses that go with it, most of them in the engine compartment, one in the headliner and so on. Then there are the door harnesses, but I consider those a whole separate entity. I'll get to those later, when I tackle the swapping of door internals. Here are the pics of the 6 harnesses, and the seventh is the main harness. It doesn't look as nasty in the pic, so maybe the pic captured the essence of my comprehension nicely.
*<edit>*These harnesses are just in order of the way I laid them on the floor. The numbers mean nothing. HARNESS 1: trunk harness; note the brown and black plug at the end: those are the connections to the front-of-car harness; this one includes the trunklight and the wiring for the trunk locking system. HARNESS 2: This one's basically just the alternator harness, but it also carries the power for the AC compressor, and there's one plug I failed to label. That should be fun. HARNESS 3:Hardly a harness, it connects the battery and the fusebox atop the battery. HARNESS 4: Includes coilpack wiring, injector wiring, one of the ECU connectors and various connections about the block and head. HARNESS 5: Secondary air pump, PS pump, starter motor, shift linkage, MAF, ABS and one of the ECU connections. HARNESS 6: all the ceiling stuff, like sunroof, maplights, vanity lights. The rest is on the main car harness.*</edit>*

























































2. Standalone...I'll leave that for someone else. From what I've heard from SDS folks, it's not terribly hard. Other systems, I don't know...it seems most folks with those systems leave the tuning to the experts, and rarely know how to do it themselves. IMO, that should tell you something right there.








3. Custom harnesses will either give you some quality soldering time in front of the TV, or put a nice hole in your walled. Fastforward's harnesses aren't cheap. To be honest, I'd rather do it myself. From the info I posted above about the mk4 harnesses, it looks like some extraneous stuff (ABS, etc) will need to be stripped out of the harness that connects the ECU to the MAF, but that shouldn't be hard. Heh, might even be therapeutic. But to answer your question, when all is said and done, your engine will be run by the mk4 version of Motronic, and will be 100% OBD-II compliant. However, your government (I believe) will still treat your car as an OBD-I.
Hope that helps. Thanks for the tip on the Syncro parts, I hadn't thought of that..


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

O.K. so i did some more research and I've come to some answers

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_1. Getting around the immobilizer will require either an upgraded chip with immobilizer defeat (most reliable, most bang for your buck), or an early-2000 Audi TT ECU that came without immobilizer (mismatched to the engine, don't know if that causes problems, still doesn't get you chipped power







). As far as I can tell, the engine harness in a mk4 is separate from the ABS harness and others. Admittedly, when I was building my car, I didn't know anywhere near as much as I know now, so I pretty much thought the whole car harness was required. For my purposes, it was...so at least I wasn't entirely wrong...but for just an engine swap without any interior bits, the engine harness(es) can be separated from the rest. Here's an excerpt from my swap thread, when I took stock of all the harnesses I pulled from my mk4 donor:

This does seem Like the Most Logical solution.
I know of a swap that was being done Newer engine older ECU(Dont' ask how they obtained the two items separately) and it failed miserably. Pulling apart a harness Still frightens me the last thing I want to do is end up with a 9" ball of wire and electrical tape.


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
2. Standalone...I'll leave that for someone else. From what I've heard from SDS folks, it's not terribly hard. Other systems, I don't know...it seems most folks with those systems leave the tuning to the experts, and rarely know how to do it themselves. IMO, that should tell you something right there.







:
 
Yeah I figured I'm attempting the K.I.S.S. method when it comes to this swap, Standalone probably would only extend the time and budget beyond expectations, beside my main goal for this swap is to prove that a novice can learn and build with the right guidance and research.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
3. Custom harnesses will either give you some quality soldering time in front of the TV, or put a nice hole in your walled. Fastforward's harnesses aren't cheap. To be honest, I'd rather do it myself. From the info I posted above about the mk4 harnesses, it looks like some extraneous stuff (ABS, etc) will need to be stripped out of the harness that connects the ECU to the MAF, but that shouldn't be hard. Heh, might even be therapeutic. But to answer your question, when all is said and done, your engine will be run by the mk4 version of Motronic, and will be 100% OBD-II compliant. However, your government (I believe) will still treat your car as an OBD-I.


Yeah the whole Plug and Play method would be an added expense but a much simpler swap the pros are. no need for a MKIV cluster modification, no worry about hours of Vag-com fun no 9" ball of electrical tape and wires. a less than a day hook up. The cons are I'm OBD I motronic which is very limited capabilities. if I wanted to chip a car or run a diagnostic on the car through Vag com I'd be very limited to what I could see. (not too sure about Vacuum leaks and such) the Gov't restrictions are a joke I will be bound by the same emission tests and cars manufactured in 1979 (Can you say no cat?







)


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Hope that helps. Thanks for the tip on the Syncro parts, I hadn't thought of that..









they are Transporter freaks they know allot about the whole syncro system







anything to help out an inspiring car achieve an even higher level of greatness


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*

I have a stupid question. I have a AWD motor, and am going to do the cut N splice with the MK4 harness. My question is.
AEB harness should work on the AWD motor without any issues? (since I am planning on doing the cable throttle)
And do have to use the AEB ECU as well or can you use a different version, say AWP? (dunno if there is a physical difference between the too or anything other that may not work)


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

it has to be a AEB ECU b/c the AWP reads the DBW...and it should work ...but you need some certain AEB sensors and coilpacks...since you have a AWD valve cover the AEB coilpacks should fit into it ...thats what i had to do ...


----------



## SM2Ghia (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_ 
I'm trying to acheive a Factory MKIII appearance (Stealth look) for my car
One solution I've heard of was Bastardizing a MKIII and MKIV Clusters together swaping face plates and housing for the internals and incorperating the Immobelizer. i
Wiring is a heavy concern for me has anyone come up with a wiring diagram for this type of Swap ?

I just saw this thread, so please forgive any redundacy on my part.
I put together an AWD swap into a '90 Corrado. This car features the MK4 cluster, glued and modified with a custom face plate, that assembles into the dash as if it were a stock piece. Looks good. It was a TON of work to pull if off though. The car was also built using the DBW setup and a fully functioning (and CARB compliant) EVAP system. I delt with the immobilizer with the sensor ring and key taped up under the dash "fix".
Sorry I don't really have any pics of the work in progress.
But...
I do have the pin-outs and wiring notes I made to produce the car. I ran a number of circuits through the stock Corrado relay/fuse panel in oder to make the two systems as "OEM-like" as possible. (i.e. all MK4 cluster wires plug into the Corrado relay panel using the OEM cluster connectors.) So if that's the type of thing that you're after, I'm sure these notes will help a bunch.
However, it'll take me a few days to scan them up. So give a bit of time and I'll post it up.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (SM2Ghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SM2Ghia* »_However, it'll take me a few days to scan them up. So give a bit of time and I'll post it up.

That would be great...see if you can use some OCR software to turn your notes into editable text...if not, I'm sure someone can take the images and transcribe the notes into an editable form. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Take a look at the wiring info in this thread. It should look pretty close to your notes, since it's based on the CE2 fusebox, which is the same from late mk2 through Corrado and mk3 platforms. So all this information is applicable to all of them, which is freakin' AWESOME.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Last night in a discussion with a Friend of mine we were talking about my Issues in dealing with the Immobilizer 
has anyone simply hooked up a MKIV Ignition assembly into an older model?
Can you actually mount it ?


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

i have a problem aswell ...i have a 2003 cluster but the RPM doesnt have it's own wire so i cant hook it into my existing OBD1 94 harness and stuff with using a AEB engine harness/ECU for my 1.8t swap ...do i need to just get a 2002/2001 cluster in order to wire everything correctly b/c the newer ones i thought run off of CAN-BUS...anyone know anything I can do?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_Last night in a discussion with a Friend of mine we were talking about my Issues in dealing with the Immobilizer 
has anyone simply hooked up a MKIV Ignition assembly into an older model?
Can you actually mount it ?

There's no real need, since the only part that's needed is the round black key-reader coil. That can be disconnected from the mk4 ignition lock, and placed behind the dash. As SM2Ghia said above, he just taped the mk4 key to the reader coil and left if behind the dash like that. But to answer your question, I don't think the mk4 ignition lock would easily mount to the mk3 steering column. I could be wrong, though...I just think it'd be easier to tape the key to the reader coil and leave it there.

_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_i have a problem aswell ...i have a 2003 cluster but the RPM doesnt have it's own wire so i cant hook it into my existing OBD1 94 harness and stuff with using a AEB engine harness/ECU for my 1.8t swap ...do i need to just get a 2002/2001 cluster in order to wire everything correctly b/c the newer ones i thought run off of CAN-BUS...anyone know anything I can do?

I'm using a 2003 Audi S3 cluster in my car, and it's got more CAN functionality than my 2001 cluster, BUT it still has a separate wire for RPM. I don't think the 2003 VW clusters are any different. Look at the pinouts for the cluster, blue connector, pin #11. Should be RPM signal (also called engine speed sensor).
Your bigger problem is that you want to use an immobilizer-equipped cluster with a non-immobilizer-equipped engine management system. I'm not sure what the cluster will do when the ECU thinks the engine should be on, and the cluster thinks the engine should be off. Best case scenario, you'll have to crack open the cluster, remove the tach needle and face, and put a piece of electrical tape behind the immobilizer warning icon on the gauge face.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

why will i need to tape up the warning icon so that the cluster doesnt read it...?? or will it "MAYBE" go on with it not covered but have a signal or light showing ...??
**ALSO...stupid question but i tried to pop off the bottom connector piece on the blue area of wiring...but i didnt want to bust the clips off...i want to be able to see whats wire goes into what pin....any way of getting the case off without breaking it







**


_Modified by Myst Dub at 2:36 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_why will i need to tape up the warning icon so that the cluster doesnt read it...?? or will it "MAYBE" go on with it not covered but have a signal or light showing ...??

you can't trick an immo cluster into thinking it's a non-immo cluster. If your ECU doesn't match the immo cluster, there will always be an immo light blinking at you, no matter what. That's why I'm suggesting you put tape on the backside, so the light doesn't shine through at you.

_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_**ALSO...stupid question but i tried to pop off the bottom connector piece on the blue area of wiring...but i didnt want to bust the clips off...i want to be able to see whats wire goes into what pin....any way of getting the case off without breaking it







**

Look at it for 30 more seconds, and you'll figure out how to take it apart. Sorry if it's rude to say, but if you can't figure out how to open up the blue/green cluster plugs, you might not be ready for a motor swap.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

lol..thanx for the help and actually i just looked at the plugs very briefly and wanted to just ask ...hence the stupid question..lol....
just went and got it ...took me 2 seconds to take off so HA...








thanx alot for the info buddy


_Modified by Myst Dub at 4:16 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

is the 11th spot a green w/brown line in it ...?? it shows it on the bentley but also it says its connected to a ORANGE 10 pin connector...and routes through it into the ECU...do i need that connector ??










_Modified by Myst Dub at 4:28 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_is the 11th spot a green w/brown line in it ...?? it shows it on the bentley but also it says its connected to a ORANGE 10 pin connector...and routes through it into the ECU...do i need that connector ??









For questions regarding your particular wiring issues for your swap, you might want to start a thread of your own. If we go into too many minutia in this thread, it'll get bloated and hard to find pertinent info.
The orange plug you're looking for is grouped with a white, blue, brown and black plug, and should be in a little holder bracket which used to be mounted in the rain tray on the mk4. Bottom of this picture:


















_Modified by punkassjim at 10:43 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

excuse me if im repeating someone but 6 pages is a lot to read. I own a GTI 2.0 and i wanna do a 1.8t swap, i understand that it bolts in to my engine bay and i can use my 2.0 tranny, so the only problem ive got left is wirirng. I wanna use stock 1.8t ECU and wiring but can i get that to work with my MK3 lights dash and all that, if i can do it without switchin to an MK4 dash how do i do it just cutt wires and kinda make it work?


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Black96GTI)*

jim, please do a write up on what you had to do to get the mk4 keyless into your car or send me a pm about it, please!!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*

This weekend I'm picking up a 2000 Mk3.5 cabby that I am going to swap in a AEB audi motor. I am picking up the Donor Audi in 2 weeks. I wanted to go ahead and start picking up some of the pieces that I'll be needing for the swap in advance. I have read all six previous pages and gotten lots of good info. I am planning on using an ABA oilpan and tapping it for the oil return line. From what I understand I will use the ABA oil filter housing as well and I'll have to tap it for an oil feed for the turbo. I am assuming that I can use the stock fuse block and plug the ECU harness into, but if I am incorrect please let me know. I have a couple of questions that hopefully can get somewhat answered...

-Can I bolt the ABA accessory bracket onto the AEB motor? I am hoping that I can maintain all of the stock accessories from the MK3 for the most stock look and function. (The donor audi was flipped and some of the accessories are damaged or questionable)
-What tranny do you suggest. I have a 2001 1.8T tranny that is a spare for my car, but I'd rather use the 2.0L if it will hold up. I would much rather do a 6 speed, but funds are not cooperating with me on that. If I were to do the 1.8T tranny do I have to modify the axles? I know that you do for the 6 speed, but I'm confused on the 5 speed.
-With the ABA oil pan do I need to change the oil pump so that the pick up is in the correct location? The last thing I need is to starve the motor of oil. 
-Does anyone know if they changed any wiring on the MK3.5, or is it all the same as a regular MK3? 
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me get this sorted out. This car is for my girlfriend or it would be getting Standalone like my car, but she insists on stock wiring. Women...


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

I have a '92 GTI and an '03 Turbo Beetle S. I have stripped them both down and I am in the process of getting the GTI put back together.
My question is: How do I get the 02M tranny to work? What axles am I going to need?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Ta_Ma_de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ta_Ma_de* »_
My question is: How do I get the 02M tranny to work? What axles am I going to need? 

As far as I have read you need to send the axles out and have them shortened. I think that you need different ends put on where the go thought the hub too,but not positive.


----------



## Retardedtiming (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

I am using a stock AEB motor with my 16v accesories. I was planning on using a KO3 sport turbo (thats the one from the 20th anniversary GTI, right?) Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## speedy841 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (Retardedtiming)*

This post needs a sticky at the top along with the other that are there.


----------



## RRecio (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Jim, i have a 2000 MK4 2.0l (4 door) and i want to put in a 2004.5-05 GLI 1.8t with 180hp. Comes with everything i need like the motor, tranny, axles, harness, I believe the ecu, and the GLI gauge cluster. 
Now my question is will I be needing anything else? The guy tells me its pretty much plug & play expect for getting it reprogram and the work of course. Please help with any info to inlighten me or direct me to the right info. Thanks.


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

Im swapping a AWP 1.8t into a MKIII with stock 2.0 trans (020). Its coming with everything for a workable drivable car.
Whats the proceedure in the Evom immobilizer deal...how do you go abuot this and what does it do?
Stand alone, what are the benifits, how do you go about it?
I know wiring is going to suck on this thing, and I do not want to get lost in doing so. Where do i turn to make this an experience with the least headaches? 
The ECU issue...i want everything to work and function properly as everyone else does. I also want to stick with a stock cluster and whatnot so i dont have to do more work that it already looks like im going to do. How can i make this doable.
*apologized for redundant posts*


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*


----------



## 961.8tgolf (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

pictures from my 1.8t swap
VERY FAST SLEEPER!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (961.8tgolf)*

how the F is that a sleeper with the intercooler like that?


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_how the F is that a sleeper with the intercooler like that?

Now that is Funny....


----------



## fbmorcrack (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (961.8tgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *961.8tgolf* »_pictures from my 1.8t swap
VERY FAST SLEEPER!


























what intercooler is that>? kit? just core, with custom piping? thanks


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

i gotta keep an eye on this thread for my 1.8t journey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (961.8tgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_excuse me if im repeating someone but 6 pages is a lot to read. I own a GTI 2.0 and i wanna do a 1.8t swap, i understand that it bolts in to my engine bay and i can use my 2.0 tranny, so the only problem ive got left is wirirng. I wanna use stock 1.8t ECU and wiring but can i get that to work with my MK3 lights dash and all that, if i can do it without switchin to an MK4 dash how do i do it just cutt wires and kinda make it work?

You've got a lot of homework to do. I can't answer your question on wiring, because I don't know where to begin.

_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_jim, please do a write up on what you had to do to get the mk4 keyless into your car or send me a pm about it, please!!!
















I put all four locking mechanisms into the car (the two front locks installed in the doors) and I used the mk4 power window motors on my mk3 window regulators. All wiring is complete mk4, unmodified. So it just works.

_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_-Can I bolt the ABA accessory bracket onto the AEB motor? I am hoping that I can maintain all of the stock accessories from the MK3 for the most stock look and function. (The donor audi was flipped and some of the accessories are damaged or questionable)
*I believe you can use the ABA accessory block, but some machining is required to make it fit. Contact Cabrio 1.8T for more info, I believe he knows.*
-What tranny do you suggest. I have a 2001 1.8T tranny that is a spare for my car, but I'd rather use the 2.0L if it will hold up. I would much rather do a 6 speed, but funds are not cooperating with me on that. If I were to do the 1.8T tranny do I have to modify the axles? I know that you do for the 6 speed, but I'm confused on the 5 speed.
*Again, I'd steer clear of the 020 trans, it'll only last so long till it pops under the extra torque. You can use the mk4 5-speed, but you'll need to swap out the stub axles for earlier versions with the 100mm flange so you can bolt up your mk3 axles.*
-With the ABA oil pan do I need to change the oil pump so that the pick up is in the correct location? The last thing I need is to starve the motor of oil. 
*The line that goes into the pan is a return line. The oil feed line comes off the block. I wouldn't worry about starving the turbo.*
-Does anyone know if they changed any wiring on the MK3.5, or is it all the same as a regular MK3?
*The wiring definitely changed a good bit, since this car is one of the first to employ a standalone electronic immobilizer (not integral with the cluster, like mk4's have).*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ta_Ma_de* »_How do I get the 02M tranny to work? What axles am I going to need? 

You'll need to send the Beetle Turbo S axles to http://www.driveshaftshop.com and have them customized for overall length, and you'll need to contact someone to custom fabricate a front motor mount bracket and transmission mount bracket.

_Quote, originally posted by *Retardedtiming* »_I am using a stock AEB motor with my 16v accesories. I was planning on using a KO3 sport turbo (thats the one from the 20th anniversary GTI, right?) Is that going to be a problem?









I don't think it'll be a problem, but I'd suggest throwing it on a dyno and getting an air/fuel plot, just to make sure you've got enough fueling.

_Quote, originally posted by *RRecio* »_Jim, i have a 2000 MK4 2.0l (4 door) and i want to put in a 2004.5-05 GLI 1.8t with 180hp. Comes with everything i need like the motor, tranny, axles, harness, I believe the ecu, and the GLI gauge cluster. Now my question is will I be needing anything else?

You'll need the key that matches the ECU and cluster, or you'll have to have a chipmaker kill your immobilizer.

_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_Whats the proceedure in the Evom immobilizer deal...how do you go abuot this and what does it do?
*The immobilizer is an anti-theft device that's built into the ECU, and it keeps track of the key and the instrument cluster to make sure everything matches. If you're missing something, or you've replaced something, you'll have to code it all to match.*
Stand alone, what are the benifits, how do you go about it?
*Standalone management is like having a clean slate for tuning your car: a) it's 100% flexible, so you can get the most amount of power out of your car, and b) it's a pretty huge learning curve so it's not easy at all to figure out how to get the car running, much less tuned right*
I know wiring is going to suck on this thing, and I do not want to get lost in doing so. Where do i turn to make this an experience with the least headaches?
Read this thread and others like it.
The ECU issue...i want everything to work and function properly as everyone else does. I also want to stick with a stock cluster and whatnot so i dont have to do more work that it already looks like im going to do. How can i make this doable.
*Using the old cluster with a newer engine management system will likely make things more complicated. I'll be honest, I don't know of any way to do a 1.8T swap that's actually "easy." If you want to do it "easier" then I suggest you do it the way I did it, cause I'm really not too terribly smart, and I somehow made it work.*


_Quote, originally posted by *961.8tgolf* »_pictures from my 1.8t swap
VERY FAST SLEEPER!

Hahaha, you parked next to me at H2O 2004, right after you finished the swap. I'd recognize that intercooler anywhere!







Nothin' says lovin' like the hardware store sticker that's still on the pipe going into your throttle body.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

OK, so I read the whole topic (lot of repeated questions, aren't there?) and I am still a little confused about a couple of things. Before people go off on me about all my "easiest" comments, know I am not looking for the MOST power out of my car, just more (albeit a lot more) than my measly 100WHP
First off, I understand there's differences between the engine codes, but I haven been able to pick up which cars have which codes. What is the major differences between the codes? I have a 2001 Golf 1.8 turbo... which code is that? I can also probably get any engine I need, so which one is easiest?
Second, transmissions. I gathered that the 020 is no good for this kind of swap, but which tranny would be easiest to swap with? (I have a lot of resources, just check out my username) I hear the Passat o2a(?) tranny has a good R&P and stuff, but I also can't nail down which years it was. Which engine was that tranny attatched to? Also, if you can give me a difinitive answer on the easiest tranny to use, what axle mods are required for that particular tranny?
Third, the transmission mounts. I gather the 2.0 mounts will work for the engine, but not the tranny (less ur using the 020, which aint the smartest idea anyway). Do you have to custom make tranny mounts, or can you use mounts from that tranny? or does it depend on the tranny?
Fourth, the whole converting to drive by cable issue... I plan on using a similar setup to reflexbug's, so I will be retaining my old ECU. I don't really feel like using an early audi motor ( i don't want to deal with turning the motor). I saw something about a VR6 throttle body or something? What all is involved with switching a DBW engine to a DBC setup?
Thank you, jim, for all the helpful information in this thread. All of us even considering a swap really appreciate it.


_Modified by mk3junkyard at 11:33 PM 6-11-2006_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk3junkyard)*

someone correct me if i am wrong but if you are going to use reflex bugs setup it dont make a difference as to what motor you use. just need a manifold that can use a aba or vr throttle body. they also sell a DBC conversion kit. 
for a trans get one out of a corrado g60 or a passat 16v. they all have pretty decent gearing. the gear charts are listed on Techtonics site. They will bolt right up in a mk3 and can use the 02a tranny mount and also use the mk3 axles. you will need to put a mk3 cable shift box in and a master cyl bracket along with a master cyl and slave and line. you will also use the appropriote clutch PP and flywheel.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_just need a manifold that can use a aba or vr throttle body. they also sell a DBC conversion kit.

Who sells the kit? And you said I need an intake that can se the ABA or vr6 throttle body... which manifolds fit that? Do some of the 1.8t codes fit that?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk3junkyard)*

http://www.034efi.com has the DBC kits. you can get an AEB throttle body.


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (961.8tgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *961.8tgolf* »_pictures from my 1.8t swap
VERY FAST SLEEPER!










quit showing off!!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk3junkyard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3junkyard* »_OK, so I read the whole topic (lot of repeated questions, aren't there?) and I am still a little confused about a couple of things. Before people go off on me about all my "easiest" comments, know I am not looking for the MOST power out of my car, just more (albeit a lot more) than my measly 100WHP
First off, I understand there's differences between the engine codes, but I haven been able to pick up which cars have which codes. What is the major differences between the codes? I have a 2001 Golf 1.8 turbo... which code is that? I can also probably get any engine I need, so which one is easiest?
Second, transmissions. I gathered that the 020 is no good for this kind of swap, but which tranny would be easiest to swap with? (I have a lot of resources, just check out my username) I hear the Passat o2a(?) tranny has a good R&P and stuff, but I also can't nail down which years it was. Which engine was that tranny attatched to? Also, if you can give me a difinitive answer on the easiest tranny to use, what axle mods are required for that particular tranny?
Third, the transmission mounts. I gather the 2.0 mounts will work for the engine, but not the tranny (less ur using the 020, which aint the smartest idea anyway). Do you have to custom make tranny mounts, or can you use mounts from that tranny? or does it depend on the tranny?
Fourth, the whole converting to drive by cable issue... I plan on using a similar setup to reflexbug's, so I will be retaining my old ECU. I don't really feel like using an early audi motor ( i don't want to deal with turning the motor). I saw something about a VR6 throttle body or something? What all is involved with switching a DBW engine to a DBC setup?
Thank you, jim, for all the helpful information in this thread. All of us even considering a swap really appreciate it.

1. click me 
2. I'd prefer the 02A trans from a G60 corrado. I don't know much about the gear ratio charts, but I'd prefer to have something that's specifically made for a forced-induction car. Anything close-ratio is gonna suck on a FI car.
3. The mk3 2.0 front and rear motor mounts worked fine for me. I used the emk4 02J trans, and since the 02J is a close cousin to the 02A, I just ordered some mk3 VR6 trans mount brackets and they worked like a charm.
4. I'll leave that one to folks who are more knowledgeable in such areas.


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*

not positive on all vr throttle bodies but here's what ive done.
On my 1.8t corrado i had a few years back i used an OBD1 vr6 throttle body and it bolted right onto the 1.8t manifold. 3 wire tps. I was using corrado engien management with no problem.
On my next build i had an OBD2 throttle body but the bolt pattern does not line up,,if this is the case you would need a throttle body spacer/adaptor fit, I saw one for sale within the last month so someone had some for sale.
I am not sure when the bolt pattern changed but i do know for fact the Early OBD1 throttle body did fit.


----------



## darrelldublin (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I have a mk3 with a 1.8t from an 05 gli (including the complete harness)... i want it to stop beeping when i start it. I am going to take it to a vw dealer, what do i need to tell the tech to do in order to get rid of my brake and abs lights flashing and the beeping when i start it??






















Darrell


----------



## darrelldublin (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (darrelldublin)*

can anyone shed any light?


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (darrelldublin)*

Have you tried pulling the ABS fuse out? 
Also in the factory GLI harness you can hook the brake fluid level sensor up and the e-brake wire wired in.
NOt sure if a dealer will touch your car... all depends on the dealer ship or technician owrking on the car.


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re:*

I got a question about rear tranny mount, is there a lot of pressure put on this engine mount? it looks so weak and also the whole engine is leaning to the passenger side, so I assume most of the weight is on the rear engine mount. I tried to unbolt the tranny mount and engine moved only a bit. I got the support tranny mount that bolts up to the top of 02J, should I use that one too??


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

*Ok! I have a very well known question! (I know it has been posted but Searched for it and nothing!







)
I need a link of some very detailed info on a o2j tranny swap in a A1 Rabbit gti.. 
Im utilizing the o2o and am shooting for some high numbers and I dont want it to break... So im pondering of doing the o2j swap. Any info??







*


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 10:14 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I need a link of some very detailed info on a o2j tranny swap in a A1 Rabbit gti.. 

see sig, ask questions on what you dont understand


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

hey jim, i have a 99.5 audia a4 23k miles on it that i bought to swap the 1.8t into my 93 cabriolet, now would it be crazy hard to swap the dash into the cabriolet? also since i have the audi what else can i swap over to the cabriolet? thanks in advance...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
see sig, ask questions on what you dont understand

nothing states steps, or what is needed to convert all of it to hydro, Or how to run the tranny without hydro etc....


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8TRabbit)*

-hydro setup is going to be custom (for 02A/02J/02M), there is no "best" way to do it
-source 100mm axle cups for 100mm axle (plus the associated 100mm axle spindles on a Mk1).
-custom mounts
Should be fun


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (Boostin20v)*

i have some 100mm axle flanges to the trans..


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_i have some 100mm axle flanges to the trans..
I think I have 100mm axles all ready. Im using an 020 and used the stock rabbit axles..


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I think I have 100mm axles all ready. Im using an 020 and used the stock rabbit axles.. 

they are not the same. rumors that its possible to use the 020/02A flange but I've not seen proof.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (Boostin20v)*

Arent stock rabbit gti axles 100mm? Or 90mm?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (1.8TRabbit)*

90


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re:*

how about VR6 flanges? what size are those???
and I dont know about 020 tranny, it fits original axles, clutch cable and shifting mechanism but on the other hand I dont think it's strong enough to hold 150-200 hp...










_Modified by Sven850 at 2:12 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Sven850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven850* »_how about VR6 flanges? what size are those???

Mk2/3 = 100mm
Mk4 = 108mm


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Sven850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven850* »_how about VR6 flanges? what size are those???
and I dont know about 020 tranny, it fits original axles, clutch cable and shifting mechanism but on the other hand I dont think it's strong enough to hold 150-200 hp...









_Modified by Sven850 at 2:12 AM 12-7-2006_
lol... Why do you htink Im sourcing other info for a new tranny?








I know my 020 (even tho its been FULLY rebuilt with a bolt kit, blah, blah, blah!!) wont even hold the power Im going to throw at it... But hey! We all gotta try something and see for ourselves..


----------



## surf1621 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

how much am i looking at spending if im planning on doing a 1.8t swap in my mk3 jetta?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (surf1621)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surf1621* »_how much am i looking at spending if im planning on doing a 1.8t swap in my mk3 jetta?

One Million dollars...
I am probably $5k or more deep in my mk2 project and I can even drive it yet.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (theguy1084)*

Here is a question...
I am mounting the hydro clutch pedal for the trans. I am using the stock mk2 master cyl and reservoir. Is there anyway to tap into the mk2 res. or swap it with another to provide the slave cyl with fluid?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (theguy1084)*

I dont want to hijack but I used the mk3 master cylinder and resevoir. The mk3 resevoir had a nipple on it which I used for the feed.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (20vgolfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vgolfer* »_I dont want to hijack but I used the mk3 master cylinder and resevoir. The mk3 resevoir had a nipple on it which I used for the feed.

Will that bolt up to the mk2 booster?


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (theguy1084)*

Yes, it worked on mine. And I believe the mk3 is larger than the mk2...I think 20mm vs. 22mm.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (20vgolfer)*

the reservior come right off. mk3 ones work fine. if you dont have a 22mm master you should def invest in one.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (bonesaw)*

is the 22mm vs the 20mm that much better if I am sticking with the mk2 set up


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (theguy1084)*

if the car has 10.1 it prob already has a 22mm. if it has 9.4 and drums prob a 20 and if you upgrade anything (and you should to 10.1 or better) then you need a 22.


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (bonesaw)*

Got some questions of my own:
Car-89 GTI 16v, now swaping a 1.8t AEB motor
Donor car-99 passat-I took the engine harness, ECU, motor
Current Setup-T3/T4 turbo, 415cc injectors, adjustable FPR, 255lph Walbro fuel pump, DBW setup with audi tt manifold, 02A tranny, shifter box, master and slave cylinder, all from a Corrado. I am using the engine wire harness from the 99 passat and will "mate" what is needed to my stock harness.
Questions:
"What is the best way to mount the DBW gas pedal to my stock pedal cluster?"
"Can I still use my stock gauge cluster?"
"What sensors will I need to still install into the motor, and which could I probably not need, or use?"


_Modified by vwnoobie05 at 2:26 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (surf1621)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surf1621* »_how much am i looking at spending if im planning on doing a 1.8t swap in my mk3 jetta?


I'm into mine for 7 large, but I did the O2M swap as well, with a lot of custom (and new) stuff...

Mike


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (Blk95VR6)*

So I wired my ect to the cluster. I forget how many ohms I used but the temp gauge works fine. The coolant/overheating light is flashing in the mk2 cluster all of the time now...any idea why? 1.8t swap btw


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (theguy1084)*

does there have to be an adapter btw the throttle body and the mkIV manifold when using the aba throttle body??


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_So I wired my ect to the cluster. I forget how many ohms I used but the temp gauge works fine. The coolant/overheating light is flashing in the mk2 cluster all of the time now...any idea why? 1.8t swap btw


any ideas?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (vwnoobie05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnoobie05* »_
Questions:
"What is the best way to mount the DBW gas pedal to my stock pedal cluster?"
"What sensors will I need to still install into the motor, and which could I probably not need, or use?"


For the DBW, I just made a bracket using angle aluminum to attach to the OEM setup (with a little modificaiton)...
























I kept most of the sensors. I don't have the brake pad wear sensor, or window washer bottle sensor, or hood alarm switch. That's about it....
See page two of my project on the bottom of my post.
Good luck...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session (punkassjim)*

I have an AWP im putting in my 91 jetta, right now i have g60/o2a/corrado dash, would it be easier to swap to DBC and run AEB harness/ecu, or run stock AWP management and reprogram to delete immobilizer, as i have niether at this point... ???


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Depends on your ability to source an AEB ECU/harness, otherwise neither is much more complicated than the other.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

so is dbc more cost effective/ less headache?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

50/50 IMO. Also should depend on your long term plans with the motor.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

well i plan on keeping thes motor in my jetta for a long time, im not gonna go crazy with it just mild upgrades, mainly want reliability, i have a lead on an aeb harness ecu and coilpacks...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

I believe there are more software options for the AWP than the AEB. So, if you're fine with swapping it and leaving it as is for as long as you keep the car, DBC is fine (and easier). But (and more than likely) if you ever want more power than the stock 1.8T, you should go with DBW
Also, keep in mind anything earlier than AWP is 150 stock hp and AWP is 180hp (with AWP hardware). IMHO, 180hp DBW is worth the extra work (and a little more reliable).


_Modified by elRey at 4:12 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4127557
does anybody have an answer to my overcooling thread linked above?
also, i wired my obd2 port as per boostin20v's thread but it wont communicate with the scan tool? anybody got any suggestions on that one? its an AEB in a 90gti.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_I believe there are more software options for the AWP than the AEB. So, if you're fine with swapping it and leaving it as is for as long as you keep the car, DBC is fine (and easier). But (and more than likely) if you ever want more power than the stock 1.8T, you should go with DBW
Also, keep in mind anything earlier than AWP is 150 stock hp and AWP is 180hp (with AWP hardware). IMHO, 180hp DBW is worth the extra work (and a little more reliable).

_Modified by elRey at 4:12 PM 11-20-2008_
isnt the only difference between 150hp and 180hp in the reprogramming?



_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:24 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

are aww and awp harness/ecu the same???


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

ECUs have different codes, but I believe the harnesses are the same.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Should bet set.


----------



## NHkid91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you know if the automatic tranny (AWP w/09a tiptronic) will bolt right into a MK2? I have a complete car, sad part is it's auto... I plan on doing the manual swap when I have more money but for now I don't wanna deal with my 020 failing. 
I seem to remember the car not having a front motor mount and instead having the lower dogbone mount?


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm having a hard time finding an actual easy Q/A for a 1.8T swap into a MK3. can't seem to simplify all the info in my head. what needs to be made/bought, and what wiring needs to be done.

I have a '98 OBDII Jetta 2.0 5 speed
I have a complete AWP 1.8T, 02j trans, MK4 cluster, starter, harness, ECU and fuse block. Where do I go from here?

Now time for the Q's
Axles long enough? (020 to an 02j)
Radiator sufficient?
Will the mk3 pedal cluster work?
Engine/Trans Mounts? Can you modify the existing ones?
Will the immobilizer/Alarm affect the swap? Can I bypass? I have access to a VAG-COM, can i bypass with it? (I don't have the key from the MK4)
What is invovled with the shift linkage/clutch? Will it bolt right up?
What wires are plug and play? Which need to be spliced?
Will the Exhaust mani bolt right up to the existing stock MK3 exhaust or will a custom setup need to be built?
Can you bypass the side-mount IC?
I have a 2.0, and I'm assuming I can use the coolant hoses, etc...right?
Can I use my stock speedo?

As you can probably tell I'm looking to go the easiest, cheapest, route all while leaving the mk3 as intact as possible. Any detailed answers are more than appreciated. I'm trying to do this swap with the help of sum buddies over about 3 days or so (think that is possible? lol):what:


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

bump? nobody?


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

heres my 1.8T build:beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-to-rust...but-there-is-a-happy-ending/page5

i havent got it all figured out yet but its coming along good

i do have a question thou ..what rad will work best (will the ABA one work?) and what coolent hoses were used? ill eventually get to that part and probably figure it out but it doesnt hurt to ask


Engine is AWP code (180HP)


Godspeed FMIC
2 1/2" Boost piping couplings and all clamps
R1 DV
Race N75 J
SAI Delete
EVAP Delete
N249 Delete
PVC Delete (running Catch Can)
NGK #6962 or 7e's Plugs
stage 2 clutch kit(O2O)
ECU IMMO Defeat
Stage 2 softwear APR ot Unitronic
Techtonic 2.50 DP(will be upgrading to 3"DP)
3" Catless Exhaust
Forged tip
Intake Mani Spacer
Water Meth Kit
Custom wiring harness to run stock management on CE2(courtesy of GTD) 

some pics of my build

DONOR CAR 2003 WOLFSBURG JETTA AWP 1.8T

























































THE MODDIFIED LOOM



















FABBED PEDAL CLUSTER



















MODS

2 1/2" TT DP










FORGE TIP










EVAP,SAI, PVC(added Catch Can) AND N249 DELETE



















SOME MORE GOODIES











AND THIS IS ITS CURRENT STATE

just need to do the timming belt with water pump and bolt up all the accessories with belt then its ready to go in 


BOOST PIPEIS BACKWARDS IN THESE PICS IT HAS BEEN FIXED)


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

*punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session*



bluntman220 said:


> in reponce to Jersey Dutchman PM
> 
> 
> ◦Partial Donor Wiring
> ...


M


----------



## mkiiigolf1.8t (Oct 1, 2013)

*punkassjim's 1.8T Q&A session*

I have 97 golf with 1.8t motor trans an I'm using mkiii axles with the 100mm flanges but keep running through them trying to do mk4 5 lug swap can I use all mk4 coils axles hubs or what do I do haven't been able to find to much on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

mk3 vr6 5 lug stuff. youll need to change sway bar control arms tie rods balljoints spindles brakes axles etc. there is plenty of information about it.


----------

